# Coming off Cerazette in 3days



## Luxoire

whoop whoop - want a chance to get my system back to normal so we wont start TTC until October

but in the meantime, the wait is driving me crazy

any tips on what else i can do to start preparing?

I am thinking of starting pre-natal vitamins when i come off cerazette...

I am working on my coffee intake and need to cut out Alcohol too

ohhh dear! i cant wait


----------



## Tinks86

Woo hoo - how exciting!! :party:

Yeah - you can start taking folic acid/pre-natals ...

So exciting though - i will be coming off Cerazette too in a little over 11 weeks - can't wait!


----------



## sarah34

Hi Luxoire,

I will be coming off Cerazette at the beginning of August so just over 2 months to wait :D I wonder if anyone has any experience of being on Cerazette and how long it took for your system to go back to normal? I'm sure like everyone else on here I am so hoping to fall quickly but I know that on average it can take a few months at least! 

Good luck with everything!! xx


----------



## Ladybuggz

I'm hopefully coming off of cerazette late August. Do you girls still get your AF while on cerazette (I don't)? Just hoping AF returns once I'm off!


----------



## annaki

Hello, I was on cerazette for a good number of years. My cycles fell back into the usual 28 day thing straight away the following month! That was 18 or so month ago. TTC in a month )


----------



## Luxoire

annaki said:


> Hello, I was on cerazette for a good number of years. My cycles fell back into the usual 28 day thing straight away the following month! That was 18 or so month ago. TTC in a month )

that is great!! comforting...to know that

sending baby dust your way...


----------



## Tinks86

I will have been on it for 18 months when i come off it and havent had a bleed once on it! Glad to hear you became regular so quickly after coming off it - ive read sooo much about Cerazette!


----------



## sarah34

I have been on Cerazette for a few years and never had a bleed so very comforting to know that your cycle returned to normal so quickly afterwards! Thank you :D

Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## Luxoire

Hi Sarah - are you planning on conceiving soon?

last day on Cerazette tomorrow and then i officially enter the WTT waiting for AF and then have about 4months to chart my cycles and start planning ovulation 

I am going vitamin shopping over the wkend. OH is pretty laid back not talking about it much - says he will do what i say - think i may take him off beer and start his vits in 2months with 2 months to go...

I am off caffeine - think i will scrap alcohol too - cosh that looks like a bleak summer - i need something else to keep me occupied! i dont have a baby yet to plan for so have to be patient and wait!

arrggggghhh so impatient


----------



## sarah34

Hiya 

Yes planning on coming off Cerazette at beginnin of august and going to carry on normal activites from then. We are not going to track cycles or anything yet, just do the deed every other day as normal :)

I know how you feel, I am already so impatient!!! I am in the process of stopping smoking at the moment too, gone 22 hours without a cigarette! I know that isnt very long but it is a big step for me!!

What vitamins are you getting?


----------



## Luxoire

sarah34 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Yes planning on coming off Cerazette at beginnin of august and going to carry on normal activites from then. We are not going to track cycles or anything yet, just do the deed every other day as normal :)
> 
> I know how you feel, I am already so impatient!!! I am in the process of stopping smoking at the moment too, *gone 22 hours without a cigarette*! I know that isnt very long but it is a big step for me!!
> 
> What vitamins are you getting?

WOW - big well done to you!! you can do it i know its hard - me mum is a smoker and although she claims she can stop whenshe wants, i think it is more difficult than she lets on! that is a massive leap - it will be over 24ghrs now since you stopped 

We are concerned and want my system to come back to some normality before trying - i dont want to risk the chemical pregnancy or any such thing...plus i have been on it so long i think just psychologically for e it will help to feel 'clean' - if that makes sense

i need to get off the alcohol too

Re Vitamins - not sure it is between Santongen and Pregnacare - the conception ones seem to cost more than the normal ones - so wondering whether to just go for one of the omega 3 ones and stick with it right through to the end? or go for the specific conception ones and get OH to join me.

I am vitamin hunting this weekend and will keep you posted. I think you should def get on the vitamins now if you are pretty much going to start trying in August...


----------



## Luxoire

Last day on cerazette today - had a misunderstanding with OH last night, but i have decided to forgive him...wont let anything spoil my joy today....i will officially be off cerazette for the foreseeable future..whoop whoop!

it's like i am discovering the real me - chemically hormone free for the first time - hahahahah

sad ehh.. only a matter of time before i start getting impatient with the four months and wishing them to end...but for today i will enjoy my new CERAZETTE FREE LIFE.

How do you impatient ladies out there keep your self busy in the WTT stage?!!


----------



## sarah34

I go on here to keep myself busy! Lol luckily for me i have a couple of good friends that are also wtt so we talk babies all the time!

Thank u for the support re smoking! I can officially say I have been smoke free for almost 48 hrs now and i feel brilliant!! A lot less cravings than yesterday so all good! Also my oh has cut down hugely so proud of him! He's gone frm smoking 20 a day to 7 yesterday and 4 today! Hopefully he will be smoke free soon too :D really feel like we are making a start on preparing now! 

Sorry if i sound really dumb but whats a chemical pregnancy? Never heard of it!!

Congrats Luxoire!!!!! Very very happy for u! I am so looking forward to being fake hormone free and having a natural cycle! 

Xxx


----------



## sarah34

Also re vitamins, i know there are some preconception vitamins out there but i may just take folic acid and see how we go.

Out of interest sorry if im being nosey but how much alcohol do you drink? I very rarely drink nowadays mainly because my fiance doesnt drink but i like to have a few when we go out, (which isnt that often!) 

Luxoire hope you sorted your misunderstanding out!! Dont let him ruin ur good mood! Lol xx


----------



## vikster

I came of cerazette in November 2011 and we are going to be ttc in August this year. I was on it 5 1/2 years and in that time didn't have AF. I occasionally had a small bleed but not a proper AF if that makes sense?

I will be honest, it has taken a while to get my cycles back on track which is frustrating. I am due AF in a few days and this will tell me if my cycles are back to some kind of regular pattern. My last two have been about 28 days apart and hopefully this one will too fall in to the same pattern. I had a withdrawl bleed after 4 days then AF's started with 15 days apart for the first few, then went to 22-24 days apart for the next few and then I had a gap of 54 days, a gap of 46 days and finally, the last two were 28 days. I did see the doctor because I was getting concerned but she said that six months to regulate was normal.

I am just happy that by the time we start to ttc I will (hopefully!) have a normal pattern. I saw the doctor because I was worried that I would not be able to know if I was ovulating or would have no sign if I had concieved if I didn't know when AF was due to know if I had missed one!

Good luck though ladies, wishing you lots of success and throwing baby dust your way xx


----------



## Luxoire

sarah34 said:


> I go on here to keep myself busy! Lol luckily for me i have a couple of good friends that are also wtt so we talk babies all the time!
> 
> Thank u for the support re smoking! I can officially say I have been smoke free for almost 48 hrs now and i feel brilliant!! A lot less cravings than yesterday so all good! Also my oh has cut down hugely so proud of him! He's gone frm smoking 20 a day to 7 yesterday and 4 today! Hopefully he will be smoke free soon too :D really feel like we are making a start on preparing now!
> 
> Sorry if i sound really dumb but whats a chemical pregnancy? Never heard of it!!
> 
> Congrats Luxoire!!!!! Very very happy for u! I am so looking forward to being fake hormone free and having a natural cycle!
> 
> Xxx

Hi Sarah - a chemical pregnancy is where some ppl get pregnant immediately after stopping the pill but lose it because they still have hormonal imbalance in their system so can not carry the preg to full term - sad i know and it does not sound good

Alcohol - i drink roughly about 2 cans of Stella Cidre (my fave) at the weekend/week - not really a big drinker during the week - but looking at the cans that is like 5units a week - i think it is too much and i read somewhere alcohol can take up to 2months to leave your system completely as your body may store it up in its fat stores...so i think i need to cut out the alcohol copletely by July - which is why i want to start weaning myself off gradually now

Misunderstanding - he said sorry - but i think he only really meant it when he woke me up at 4am this morning to say he is sorry - then i think i really forgave him - i am christian so forgiveness is a big thing for me, but it helps when he means it too - so all is well in paradise.

Lucky you having friends to talk to - all my friends have at least 1 so i have n one to talk to about how i am feeling as their chats are more about the child(ren) they have already had!

sorry to go on hun...but you asked:hugs:


----------



## Luxoire

vikster said:


> I came of cerazette in November 2011 and we are going to be ttc in August this year. I was on it 5 1/2 years and in that time didn't have AF. I occasionally had a small bleed but not a proper AF if that makes sense?
> 
> I will be honest, it has taken a while to get my cycles back on track which is frustrating. I am due AF in a few days and this will tell me if my cycles are back to some kind of regular pattern. My last two have been about 28 days apart and hopefully this one will too fall in to the same pattern. I had a withdrawl bleed after 4 days then AF's started with 15 days apart for the first few, then went to 22-24 days apart for the next few and then I had a gap of 54 days, a gap of 46 days and finally, the last two were 28 days. I did see the doctor because I was getting concerned but she said that six months to regulate was normal.
> 
> I am just happy that by the time we start to ttc I will (hopefully!) have a normal pattern. I saw the doctor because I was worried that I would not be able to know if I was ovulating or would have no sign if I had concieved if I didn't know when AF was due to know if I had missed one!
> 
> Good luck though ladies, wishing you lots of success and throwing baby dust your way xx


ohh hun, that is what i fear - i am a little plan-aholic and like to plan everything as uch as i can - it annoys my hubby i guess he is more happy go lucky..so it will be hard for me if i am not regular and can nto track the ovulation - have you tried using the oculation kits? arent they suppose to tell you when you are ovulating?

i would say you should use it when you feel the signs just to check and so when the signs come next time even without using it you may be able to guess ovulation days?

you sure have had a long time off it - wishing you all the very best and sending baby dust your way too...hopefully it will all settle down or you will cathc first time round:thumbup:


----------



## Luxoire

@Vikster - seeing as you were on it about same amount of time as i have been on it...did you get any of the 'withdrawal symptoms' i have ready about? some of them can be horrible i have read even mimicking pregnancy


----------



## sarah34

Thanks for explaining chemical pregnancy, never heard of that before!! Will have to do a bit of research but don't want to worry myself too much!


----------



## vikster

No, I never had any withdrawal symptoms at all. I got my AF this morning and that means 3 months with a regular 28 day pattern so I think this means I am back to a normal cycle, woop woop.

I have heard plenty of people on here say that they had no problems when coming off cerazette though so don't let my experience get you down. Luckily for us, I came off in November and we arnet ttc until august so i was expecting it may take a while. Keep us posted though and I send lots of baby dust your way xx


----------



## sarah34

vikster said:


> No, I never had any withdrawal symptoms at all. I got my AF this morning and that means 3 months with a regular 28 day pattern so I think this means I am back to a normal cycle, woop woop.
> 
> I have heard plenty of people on here say that they had no problems when coming off cerazette though so don't let my experience get you down. Luckily for us, I came off in November and we arnet ttc until august so i was expecting it may take a while. Keep us posted though and I send lots of baby dust your way xx

Hi Vikster,

Congrats on getting back to normal cycle! Looks like we are TTC at the same time, I am hoping I return to normal pretty quickly but know that it could take a while! 

Good luck on your journey hun xx


----------



## mme

Hi everyone, newbie here
I am on my 4th day of not taking cerezette after being on it for 2.5 years. I have read too many horror stories its unreal. Me and hubby thought come off pill when packed finished (1st june) and start ttc following month after first period. Little did we know of all the stories that it can take over a year to get that first period. Really worried now but need to try not to be as dont want this to stress me out. Good luck to everyone ttc after this pill and i hope i can post something positive soon.


----------



## vikster

Try to stay positive mme. I came off cerazette in November which was earlier than originally planned but like you, I had heard horror stories about getting AF back etc so made the decision to come off sooner. I have detailed everything in a previous post so won't repeat it but it has taken over six months to get back into a regular pattern. There are girls on here though who have had no issues at all and I've not heard anyone say anything on the other forums that they have had trouble conceiving. Good luck Hun, throwing lots of baby dust your way xx


----------



## Luxoire

@MME...yeah i was like you too and read lots of horror stories - but like @Vikster says - just try to stay positive and not worry about it too much (i know its hard esp if like me you worry at everything)  it is going to be ok. 

I have read some women even conceive once stopping cerazette before they see their AF - so you never know - good thing you are given it a month to leave your system but you can start trying asap - dont forget you PNVitamins

@VIKSTER ----whoop whopp congrats hun, i'm well chuffed for you...let us know how it goes August if you feel like sharing - we are not ttc until October so will have to live vicariuously though you...

Day 5 off cerazette and my moods have been sooo erratic its not even funny - no sign of a bleed yet or anything - just feel bloated, miserable and all round chubby!! :-( OH DEAR


----------



## vikster

Luxoire keep your chin up! Did you have AF while you were on cerazette? I will Defo be keeping you posted on how it goes xx


----------



## Luxoire

Vikster - yeah i did but AF was so erratic on Cerazette i dont even know if it was AF...strange pill.xx


----------



## vikster

I know! Seemed great at the time when the doc said to me as a 21 year old that I probably wouldn't have a period. My husband has said for years that he didn't think it was normal for a pill to stop what your body is meant to do. Oh well, I am back to regular AF which is the main thing xx


----------



## Summer_millie

I was on the pill for about 7 years and came off a few years ago, i just didn't like that feeling of not having a natural AF and having all the chemical hormones pumping round my system! Took a few months but am back to normal and am now like clockwork :)


----------



## Luxoire

VIKSTER - hhahaha thats good - mu hubby thinks getting off the hormones will help improve my mood...i think he has just realised maybe the hormones were helping lol hahaah - i am yet to settle - i feel all over the place! i was really tearful at 4am this morning and he just sort of laid there alternating between dream and reality telling me how silly i was being - which made evertyhing worse!! ohh women...lol

@ Summer - wow wish i was foreseight like you! - but like @Vikster - keeping the babies away was the main thing and if i could get a 2 for the proce of 1 by stopping the bleeds too then whooo hoo...now i am older and wiser though

still cant belive i have not had any signs of normality yet...

Anyone like condoms? can not remember the last time i used one - and we have just started them..gosh i hate those things!! i wont be surprised it we dont use it correctly and end up preggers before acutally TTC


----------



## Luxoire

Another day and i am already wishing it was October - i think we would startr trying in October whether the AF is back to normal or not and just hope - hopefully system will be rid of all the excess progesterone then anyway...

day 7 without cerazette and still no wee bit of blood anywhere to be seen...i am like i have towait 4months - somehow everywhere i go i see babies..

i even took to reading about labour to remind me it is not so pleasant afterall to see if i could stop feeling this broody - it helped a little to scare me, but i am back to square..oh what's a girl to do?


----------



## mme

Thanks for the replies
Today is day 6 without cerazette. No sign of period :(
Had bad stomach ache yesterday and felt really sick. Today I feel great. Cutting down my caffene to only 3 cups a day (rest de-caf coffee) and had which I hope was my last ciggy this morning at 8am.


----------



## Luxoire

mme...ohhh i think you only stopped a day after me.. wow...yeah no sign of period here too - felt really rubbish the first 2 days and have felt ok since then?...i have suprisingly cut down my caffeine completely to decaf tea and coffee - mty system knows it s not the same thing and i felt like rubbish initially - but i am slowly getting out of the claws of caffeine

well done on your ciggy..when do you plan to start TTC? or are u starting straightaway? i have 4months to go and i am as impatient as they come..plus AF is taking her sweet time to show oh well...


----------



## mme

Luxoire said:


> mme...ohhh i think you only stopped a day after me.. wow...yeah no sign of period here too - felt really rubbish the first 2 days and have felt ok since then?...i have suprisingly cut down my caffeine completely to decaf tea and coffee - mty system knows it s not the same thing and i felt like rubbish initially - but i am slowly getting out of the claws of caffeine
> 
> well done on your ciggy..when do you plan to start TTC? or are u starting straightaway? i have 4months to go and i am as impatient as they come..plus AF is taking her sweet time to show oh well...

I felt ok until yesterday (day 5) but then today feel great. I knew I would feel crap from coming off the pill so instead of cutting caffine out completely I deciced to go from around 10 cups of caffine a day (work in an office) to just 3 and have de-caf in between. I came off caffine for a detox last year and the headaches were terrible. So I plan to slowly come off it. We plan to try in a few weeks end June - early July. We said we will be just sort of careful until then (without going into detail)
BTW not wanting to sound too blonde but what does AF actually stand for? All new to me


----------



## Luxoire

> I felt ok until yesterday (day 5) but then today feel great. I knew I would feel crap from coming off the pill so instead of cutting caffine out completely I deciced to go from around 10 cups of caffine a day (work in an office) to just 3 and have de-caf in between. I came off caffine for a detox last year and the headaches were terrible. So I plan to slowly come off it. We plan to try in a few weeks end June - early July. We said we will be just sort of careful until then (without going into detail)
> BTW not wanting to sound too blonde but *what does AF actually stand for*? All new to me

that means Aunt Flo - aka - period - no worries we are all learning - first itme an' all...so blonde moments allowed

yeah i have not tried to cut it out completely before now and just kind of willed myself into it against moodiness, and headaches - but it soon got better for me

just actually realised i have break outs...a few pimples but just a rough surface around my face with lots of raised bumps...i think it is a side effect of coming off ...oh joy

i dont plan to start till Octiber - wish we were trying in July...i am broody and i really dont like condoms...


----------



## Summer_millie

:dohh: lol how silly do I feel!!! I though AF stood for Annoying Friend!!!:wacko:


----------



## sarah34

Really well done on your last ciggie!! I am on my 9th day of no smoking and feel fab!! Are u using and stop smoking aids or just cold turkey?? 

Gl all :D


----------



## Luxoire

@Summe_Miillie - hahahah that's a good one - i like that Annoying friend!..could easily be that too

@Sarah - well done for you 9days smoke-free - that is a great achievement it'll soon be 10days and you'll be in double digits...

ohh Ladies today has been crap..Morning sickness all the way - feel abit better now, but the commute into work was not good - dont think i am pregnant just coming off this pill is wreaking havoc with my system


----------



## mme

26 hours so far without a ciggy. This morning was a killer not having one with my first cuppa of the day!! I plan to just do it cold turkey. Dont want to waste money on the patches etc....they will be my last resort but my hubby gave up cold turkey 4 years ago so if he can do it so can I.
Day 7 and I feel fine. I just wish "AF" would hurry along (never thought I would ever hear myself say that)
Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## Luxoire

mme said:


> 26 hours so far without a ciggy. This morning was a killer not having one with my first cuppa of the day!! I plan to just do it cold turkey. Dont want to waste money on the patches etc....they will be my last resort but my hubby gave up cold turkey 4 years ago so if he can do it so can I.
> *Day 7 and I feel fine. I just wish "AF" would hurry along (never thought I would ever hear myself say that)*
> Good luck to everyone :)

hahah me neither...i need it to hurry up too..lol - i felt rubbish this morning - but the nausea has subsided so feel better...i hope the wkend wont be bad

I am sure you can do it cold turkey - atleast good to try first anyway..


----------



## mme

Day 7 today and still not sign of "AF".....just nothing at all.
I have been really down and stresssed this afternoon. Even crying on and off. I am really craving a ciggy (been 37hours) so im not sure if this feeling is down to coming off the pill or withdrawl from smoking (im guessing its the smoking) :sad1:


----------



## sarah34

Mme bless ya , i wud say its the smoking. I got like that in the first few days, it gets better trust me!!


----------



## Luxoire

MMe...well done - i hope you didnt give in...you have done so well 37hrs wow!! that is amazing - i am sure you feel better today?


----------



## Luxoire

OH Dear..what a weekend....nausea, tiredness, weakness all weekend...and i am not even preggers yet - Day 10 off Cerazette and i hope its a better week..

no sign of AF...or even the withdrawal bleed some people get...

When did every one get theirs..? i honestly can not believe i am praying for period!! Amazing what babies will make you do


----------



## mme

Well 103 hours now since my last ciggy!! I feel really proud of myself but do still crave one. I dont think I could have stopped cold turkey if it was not for ttc.
Luxorie - What day was your last cerazette? Mine was 1st June and I count myself as day 10 today. I dont feel too bad apart from slight like sort of ache period ache (not cramp or pain just ache like someone pressing on me) This started last night before bed and I can still feel it slightly.


----------



## Luxoire

@MMe - my last one was Thursday 31/5/12...and i have gone trhough ups and downs - i get some pulling pains on lower belly - i had them before coming off just that now they seem to last longer than the usual 30seconds...

but the tiredness and nausea is what has really bugged me..good grief - i thought i would just plain vomit on friday morning it was that bad - plus being on the train didnt help...first trimester commuting does not seem an appealing concept now..waas speaking to a pregnant friend of mine she is four months gone and her morning sickness etc..is only just calming down now.... that has made me sooo broody now


----------



## mme

You are on day 11 off cerazette then. Sounds like your alot more rough than me at the min. Just shows how each person is different.
Have you started to change your diet at all yet? I never ate much veg so only thing I have done is try to serve veg with every evening meal.
I also started taking pregnacare tabs on 4th June so been taking them 1 week now.


----------



## Tinks86

Luxoire/MME did you have a bleed at all whilst on Cerazette?
Were you regular before Cerazette?

Sorry if you have said it before - might have missed it!
Also..sorry to jump on your thread but the only period i had from 14 was my 'pill free week' does that still count as me being regular before Cerazette? Sorry if it is a weird question lol (Been on Cerazette for about 18 months now)

MME - huge congratulations on stoping smoking - you sould be so proud of yourself!


----------



## mme

Tinks86 said:


> Luxoire/MME did you have a bleed at all whilst on Cerazette?
> Were you regular before Cerazette?
> 
> Sorry if you have said it before - might have missed it!
> Also..sorry to jump on your thread but the only period i had from 14 was my 'pill free week' does that still count as me being regular before Cerazette? Sorry if it is a weird question lol (Been on Cerazette for about 18 months now)
> 
> MME - huge congratulations on stoping smoking - you sould be so proud of yourself!

Hello
I only had 1 period on cerazette and I was on it for 2.5 years. Had my only period 1 year into taking it. I would say your pill free week was regular. Have you had a period in the 18 months you have been on cerazette?
Do you plan to ttc in the near future?

Thanks on the congrats.....its been very hard. My finger nails have suffered badly :haha:


----------



## mme

Just to add before cerazette I was regular. I suffered really heavy and painful periods which was the reason I was put on cerazette by my gp.


----------



## Luxoire

Tinks86 said:


> Luxoire/MME did you have a bleed at all whilst on Cerazette?
> Were you regular before Cerazette?
> 
> Sorry if you have said it before - might have missed it!
> Also..sorry to jump on your thread but the only period i had from 14 was my 'pill free week' does that still count as me being regular before Cerazette? Sorry if it is a weird question lol (Been on Cerazette for about 18 months now)
> 
> MME - huge congratulations on stoping smoking - you sould be so proud of yourself!

Hey Tinks...yeah i had periods whilst on it. ince every 3months or so but it would be heqvy doe a week and then light for another week..on and off. i dont think my cycles were eefular 28day before...qlthough to be honest i cant remember...seems like an age


----------



## Luxoire

mme said:


> You are on day 11 off cerazette then. Sounds like your alot more rough than me at the min. Just shows how each person is different.
> Have you started to change your diet at all yet? I never ate much veg so only thing I have done is try to serve veg with every evening meal.
> I also started taking pregnacare tabs on 4th June so been taking them 1 week now.

yup and its been ok so far today bone tired bad skin but ok so far...no major change to my dirt yet i eat a lot of fruits though...started vitamins qhen i stopped cerazette...planning on stopping alcohol too month end...it will be a sober summer..im a social drinker. nit heavy but a like the odd glass of wine with friends...that will be hard


----------



## Luxoire

just to add i started Sanatogen mother to be on June 1st...OH thinks thats wats makin ne 'weird'...uf only he knew....


----------



## Tinks86

mme said:


> Tinks86 said:
> 
> 
> Luxoire/MME did you have a bleed at all whilst on Cerazette?
> Were you regular before Cerazette?
> 
> Sorry if you have said it before - might have missed it!
> Also..sorry to jump on your thread but the only period i had from 14 was my 'pill free week' does that still count as me being regular before Cerazette? Sorry if it is a weird question lol (Been on Cerazette for about 18 months now)
> 
> MME - huge congratulations on stoping smoking - you sould be so proud of yourself!
> 
> Hello
> I only had 1 period on cerazette and I was on it for 2.5 years. Had my only period 1 year into taking it. I would say your pill free week was regular. Have you had a period in the 18 months you have been on cerazette?
> Do you plan to ttc in the near future?
> 
> Thanks on the congrats.....its been very hard. My finger nails have suffered badly :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah i am coming of Cerazette in 41 days :happydance:
Never had a bleed on it though!


----------



## Luxoire

> Yeah i am coming of Cerazette in 41 days :happydance:
> Never had a bleed on it though!

Tinks.... wow!! thats great....i am on Day 12 now and the new problem is sore boobs...i actually dreamt i had an AF and flooded the bed - rushed off into the bathroom in the middle of night and as dry as the desert?!:nope: not impressed!!

its soo bad i'm dreaming about it...i bet once the AF comes i will be counting down to TTC...oh dear


----------



## mme

Thats great Tinks :)
I feel fine again today. Have butterflies most of the time but im putting that down to excitement :haha:

Luxorie - I really hope both our AF comes very soon (unless trying from last sat has worked for me :winkwink:)
Not good when your actually dreaming about it.


----------



## Luxoire

mme said:


> Thats great Tinks :)
> I feel fine again today. Have butterflies most of the time but im putting that down to excitement :haha:
> 
> Luxorie - I really hope both our AF comes very soon (unless trying from last sat has worked for me :winkwink:)
> *Not good when your actually dreaming about it*.

i know..i did fell like OMG this is a bit too much...i hope i enjoy pregnancy seeing as i am wishing it on so fast!


----------



## mme

Luxoire said:


> mme said:
> 
> 
> Thats great Tinks :)
> I feel fine again today. Have butterflies most of the time but im putting that down to excitement :haha:
> 
> Luxorie - I really hope both our AF comes very soon (unless trying from last sat has worked for me :winkwink:)
> *Not good when your actually dreaming about it*.
> 
> i know..i did fell like OMG this is a bit too much...i hope i enjoy pregnancy seeing as i am wishing it on so fast!Click to expand...

Im sure you will enjoy every min of it. From your previous posts. You want it so bad and I hope you are blessed. 

A couple of years ago I didnt want children but I suppose you just change your mind on the matter. I love mine and hubbys time alone and for years did not want that to changne. I still dont and I know I will miss our time alone but thats what grandparents are for I suppose :haha:
but over the last year we have spoke more about it and realised we are at that place/time in our marriage :blush:
How old are you if you dont mind me asking? (understand if you would rather not answer that)


----------



## Luxoire

@Mme...awww you are soo sweet - bless you. i think you will enjoy it too very much. it seems you have waited until it is just right for you. i wanted them since i got married last year..but hubby said he wants to enjoy us time - whichat the time i thought was pretty selfish :cry: and i made such a song and dance of it all.... i guess i will appreciate the 'us time' when we dont get much of it - i have always wanted babies, had to wait for the right man and the right time, but i never doubted i wanted them sometimes more than others..

I am 27 in Augsut - so 26 now....how old are you?

i need to start early you see because i want to be a young parent and plan on having at least 3 God willing - or more, if i have my way which hubby is saying no to - dont think he dancies the idea of carrying his family around in a 7seater car :haha::laugh2:


----------



## mme

Im 28, 29 in a few months. I thought I was one of the older ones but think it only feels like that because all my friends had children in their early 20's. I wanted the right house in the right area first. Already had the right man :blush:

I dont think 26 is early. Sounds a nice age to me :)

Just remind me are you waiting for AF before you try? or just trying next month no matter what?


----------



## Luxoire

@Mme...oh wow, that's good..good age to start too especially if you're not planning a brood like i am - although i may change my mind once i have been through labour with the first 

i think like you a lot of my friends started having children early in their 20s so i have felt left out for a few years - probably didnt help that i love children either and knew i wanted them.

Didnt bother me much about the area although the more i think about it, the more it matters, but i just cant wait any longer

We're not TTC until October time (assuming any accidents dont happen before then)...we wanted to be sure the system was 'clean' after years of cerazette going in daily - hopefully AF will come then too and i will be able to track my periods. ovulation etc...


----------



## mme

Luxoire said:


> @Mme...oh wow, that's good..good age to start too especially if you're not planning a brood like i am - although i may change my mind once i have been through labour with the first
> 
> i think like you a lot of my friends started having children early in their 20s so i have felt left out for a few years - probably didnt help that i love children either and knew i wanted them.
> 
> Didnt bother me much about the area although the more i think about it, the more it matters, but i just cant wait any longer
> 
> We're not TTC until October time (assuming any accidents dont happen before then)...we wanted to be sure the system was 'clean' after years of cerazette going in daily - hopefully AF will come then too and i will be able to track my periods. ovulation etc...

I did think about waiting till its out of my system but its the timing for me. If October comes and nothing has happened I will be taking a break from ttc as its my 30th next year. Will start ttc again after my 30th. 
Day 12 and still nothing. If nothing by end of the month I might pop into my gp surgery to have a chat and see what they say. If I would have been told when I went on this pill of the possibility of not getting AF for sooooo long then I would have come off this pill a year ago.....Im so angry none of my gps told me :growlmad:


----------



## vikster

Girls, I really hope you get AF back soon! It is crazy that we spend so many years wanting the witch to bugger off but when it comes to babies we want nothing more! 

Remember, I was a cerazette girl for 5.5 years and I am out on the other side with regular monthly visits. Keep your chin up and stay positive. I am here if you need me, i know how hard and frustrating it can be xx


----------



## mme

vikster said:


> Girls, I really hope you get AF back soon! It is crazy that we spend so many years wanting the witch to bugger off but when it comes to babies we want nothing more!
> 
> Remember, I was a cerazette girl for 5.5 years and I am out on the other side with regular monthly visits. Keep your chin up and stay positive. I am here if you need me, i know how hard and frustrating it can be xx

Thankyou :)
Just remind me how long did it take for af to be back to "normal" with you?


----------



## vikster

Came off cerazette on 1st November and started to get into a regular pattern in April xx


----------



## mme

vikster said:


> Came off cerazette on 1st November and started to get into a regular pattern in April xx

6 long months. Hoping its not as long as that for me as I only have 5 months then we will stop to notbe pregnant for my 30th bday next year (then start again after my bday) only time will tell what is planned for me I suppose


----------



## Luxoire

*@Vikster *- thanks i hope its not six months for me...as i had been on it nearyly as long as you...

*@Mme* ...i was absolutely fuming too that no body told me about this side effects....i dont think i can wait 6months - good grief!1 its only been 2weeks today nothing yet, and i am wishing the days away..

ohh dear!!! if its going to take that long for the witch to return i migth as well take my chances and start ttc early...we are thinking of going away August and OH hates CD so we might start to ttc 2months early - another reason why i am praying AF arrives soon

I have been fine today..boobs hurt like there is no tomorrow - but overall i feel bloated, tired, but fine - no nausea means fine


----------



## Luxoire

[/QUOTE]6 long months. Hoping its not as long as that for me as I only have 5 months then we will *stop to notbe pregnant for my 30th bday next year (then start again after my bday)* only time will tell what is planned for me I suppose[/QUOTE]

*@Mme*...if you ant to do this, then maybe just use condoms or something - dont go back near anything hormonal or you may be forced to start from square...

think about it


----------



## CLR87

Hey guys! just after some advise please,

iv been on cerazette for about 4 years and before this was on the injection so have not had AF for about 8 years. i recently decided i wanted to change my pill so that i had regular AF untill me and my OH decided that we wanted to TTC around september/october time so now i really dont know weather to change my pill and then stop in september or to stop alltogether now and take 'other precautions' untill september....arghhh quite confused any advice would be greatly appreciated x x


----------



## mme

Luxoire - I will def not use any type of pill. It will have to be condoms. Not going through this again :nope:
I also feel fine today. Keep getting twinges in belly but think its just me excited about it all. I am getting quite impatient too. I will be going crazy if AF decided to take months to show. 8th day without a ciggy too :happydance:
Keep having little snaps at hubby but he understands what I am going through so is been calm and patient with me:blush:



CLR87 - My advice would be to come off the pill now and use condoms untiil your ready. You may get AF right away but then again you may have to wait 6, 8, 10 months like some on here. If only someone would have told me this sooner. I would have come off the pill 1 year before ttc.


----------



## Luxoire

CLR87 said:


> Hey guys! just after some advise please,
> 
> iv been on cerazette for about 4 years and before this was on the injection so have not had AF for about 8 years. i recently decided i wanted to change my pill so that i had regular AF untill me and my OH decided that we wanted to TTC around september/october time so now i really dont know weather to change my pill and then stop in september or to stop alltogether now and take 'other precautions' untill september....arghhh quite confused any advice would be greatly appreciated x x

i would say just stop now hun, it can take some women up to 6months or more to get back to normal. considering how long you have been on it it may take a while to get back to 'normal' or it may not - but why risk the heartache if you can avoid it?! i agree with *@MME* come off now


----------



## Luxoire

@Mme - me and you both, its day 15 off the pill and no AF not even a small withdrawal bleed - funny thing is when i missed one pill whilst i would bleed like there was no tomorrow - now i have gone a full 2weeks without and not even a teeny weeny drop!! how frustrating!!

OMG well done *DAY 9* and no smoking, i am really proud of u..feels like we have been in it together. but you are really brave for making that decision and sticking to it...i'm sure your baby will be grateful too when it is in mummy's tummy

I felt nauseous this morning for about half an hour but it quickly went...apart from the incredibly painful boobs, i am fine today...my hubby has been very supportive although he takes the micky - saying he doesnt know what mood my hormones will put me in hour after hour


----------



## mme

Yes it does feel like we are going through this together :)
Only a day apart from coming off cerazette. Its nice to know what someone else is going through at the same time.


----------



## Luxoire

mme said:


> Yes it does feel like we are going through this together :)
> Only a day apart from coming off cerazette. Its nice to know what someone else is going through at the same time.

yup defo - although i seem to be having worse withdrawal symptoms than you...although i wouldnt wish them on you..ur way too lovely - keep in tocuh hopefully we can conceive round about same time and go through pregnancy together...

if u dont mind my asking, where are you? i am in London-UK


----------



## mme

Of course I will keep this updated. Any symptoms and you will know :haha:

I just want something to happen. Im at my docs next week for something else so I think I may mention it too him. Have a little chat and see if anything I can do to bring AF on......prob not but worth a try.

No worries Im in Yorkshire :)


----------



## CLR87

Thank you ladies :flower: 

now to try and persuade the OH (he doesnt like condoms) however like you guys said id much rather try and get my body back to normal!

Also well done on giving up smoking!!!

Ah im so glad i found this forum, im loving reading your replies/ posts x x


----------



## Luxoire

MME....ohhh great! that is amazine - we can be buddies on here! let me know if you get any symptomps - i just want to bleed..

CLR87...you are most welcome - yeah men dont like condom when they have had to go without for long - heaven knows i dont like the darn thing too...but a gal's got to do what a gal's goot to do and all that!!


----------



## mme

Tonight has been hell so far. Came home from work and could not stop thinking about having a ciggy. Hubby tried to be supportive but I threw it back in his face and he just ended up leaving the room very annoyed with me. I have felt so angry like I could just punch the wall. Only just managed to stop crying. One minute I cant stop crying and the next Im just really angry. Need to mention this to the doc next week as I hate feeling like this :cry: Also its so unfair on my hubby :(


----------



## sarah34

mme said:


> Tonight has been hell so far. Came home from work and could not stop thinking about having a ciggy. Hubby tried to be supportive but I threw it back in his face and he just ended up leaving the room very annoyed with me. I have felt so angry like I could just punch the wall. Only just managed to stop crying. One minute I cant stop crying and the next Im just really angry. Need to mention this to the doc next week as I hate feeling like this :cry: Also its so unfair on my hubby :(

Mme, this is definately the stoppin smoking! I am on day 17 and went through the mood swing torture last week!! Please trust me it does get better after a few days, how long have u gone so far? 

Stay strong huni, i know its hard but just explain to ur hubby that u are finding it a bit tough at the minute and that u may snap but u dont mean anything by it. 

It will pass :D


----------



## mme

Big well done to you, I know how hard it is so I can say from experience you are doing amazing!!
I am currently on day 9. I just cant believe how hard it is!! Have you not even had a drag?? I am so tempted right now to just buy 10 and take my time with them. I know this is the worst thing I can do but I just cant get ciggys off my mind. It really is driving me crazy!!


----------



## Luxoire

mme said:


> Big well done to you, I know how hard it is so I can say from experience you are doing amazing!!
> I am currently on day 9. I just cant believe how hard it is!! Have you not even had a drag?? I am so tempted right now to just buy 10 and take my time with them. I know this is the worst thing I can do but I just cant get ciggys off my mind. It really is driving me crazy!!



ohh dear!! no hun..dont do that...u have been amazing so far babe..just pls hang in there like sarah said it will pass..im sure of it...u can explain it to hubby it mite help him understand ur stress level..hormones plus lack of ciggy...i think ur so strong for getting this far pls dont give up now...think of ur little one in the pipeline...ur gonna be great i know it :kiss:


----------



## Luxoire

sarah34 said:


> mme said:
> 
> 
> Tonight has been hell so far. Came home from work and could not stop thinking about having a ciggy. Hubby tried to be supportive but I threw it back in his face and he just ended up leaving the room very annoyed with me. I have felt so angry like I could just punch the wall. Only just managed to stop crying. One minute I cant stop crying and the next Im just really angry. Need to mention this to the doc next week as I hate feeling like this :cry: Also its so unfair on my hubby :(
> 
> Mme, this is definately the stoppin smoking! I am on day 17 and went through the mood swing torture last week!! Please trust me it does get better after a few days, how long have u gone so far?
> 
> Stay strong huni, i know its hard but just explain to ur hubby that u are finding it a bit tough at the minute and that u may snap but u dont mean anything by it.
> 
> It will pass :DClick to expand...

 well done to u too Sarah..19daya and counting ehh...with no patches etc..ur def strong

thanks for encouraging Mme top


----------



## mme

Well sadly I gave in saturday night and had a ciggy :(
I can go all day no problem its just the evenings it hits me hard. Need to see what my doc says when I visit.

Had lower back ache for last 2 days. Quite bad yesterday that I had to take pain killers. Also boobs are quite sore too. I never had any period like symptoms while on cerazette so forgot what all this felt like.


----------



## Luxoire

mme said:


> Well sadly I gave in saturday night and had a ciggy :(
> I can go all day no problem its just the evenings it hits me hard. Need to see what my doc says when I visit.
> 
> Had lower back ache for last 2 days. Quite bad yesterday that I had to take pain killers. Also boobs are quite sore too. I never had any period like symptoms while on cerazette so forgot what all this felt like.

ohh dear!! and yuo were doing quite well too - oh well never mind, i am sure you will get back and try to remain strong and resist. I'm sur eits not easy..maybe get one of those electric ciggy things? or try to do something to fill ur time, when u feel the urge coming on...

ohhh...ur getting the symptoms now too?! my boobs are feeling alot better now - slightly tender but not as bad! the tiredness and mood swings is what is hitting me now though - i just feel bone tired all the time!!

still no drip of blood anywhere in sight!..AF WHERE ARE U????

LEt me know what ur doc says


----------



## Luxoire

I am very tired today - still no sign of AF...i think the tiredness is making me more irritable and impatient.

why cant i just get a normal period here in out and try to be normal - i just need it to be october and that i get a BFP - please Lord.

it will probably be a hard / long day...


----------



## vikster

Chin up girls and keep smiling, the witch will come! Xx


----------



## Luxoire

hey Vikster - thanks for the support....yup, still waiting for her. Funny thing you cant do anything to hurry it up along but sit and wait


----------



## Luxoire

ok, im am soo tired today its unreal - and the fact that i am not loving my job at the moment is not helping - i need to be rescured - dont think i will come back after matty leave


----------



## mme

I have been tired all week too. Back ache still there slightly and still no signs yet :(

The doc told me if no bleeding by 3 months then to go back and discuss. Also booked in for a stop smoking session at the doctors next week.


----------



## Luxoire

@Mme - no bleeding here either - yah the tiredness is something - noticed too that i put on weight - but OH surprised me this morning by saying its good to see i was shrinking again - apparently he noticed i had gotten fat the last 2weeks  funny as for sometime i felt generally crap and could not keep any food down

aww hun - hope you do better with the stop smoking group...

3months is a long time for the doc to tell one to wait - if only they knew how long 3weeks has been..they would not say 3months


----------



## vikster

I was told by my doc that around 6 months with no AF was normal so to go back if it hadn't returned by then. Must be quite common when coming off the pill xx


----------



## Luxoire

Morning bueatiful mommies to be...hope you are all well.

had a miserable fight with my OH yesterday and he lost it, got really mad...i have been miserable since then..

anyway on the plus side started bleeding liek an hour ago?! not the think black sort i used to get on the pill (just clear normal blood) i dont know if it is a 'normal' period as it has only just started...well at least it is a bleed.

i am sooo excited but also very tired...

i will keep you posted...it is now day 25? shall i dare hope it is 'normal' period and it will return next month? anyway let me get throught this first, pains are coming

Mme...how ar u hun?


----------



## mme

Luxoire said:


> Morning bueatiful mommies to be...hope you are all well.
> 
> had a miserable fight with my OH yesterday and he lost it, got really mad...i have been miserable since then..
> 
> anyway on the plus side started bleeding liek an hour ago?! not the think black sort i used to get on the pill (just clear normal blood) i dont know if it is a 'normal' period as it has only just started...well at least it is a bleed.
> 
> i am sooo excited but also very tired...
> 
> i will keep you posted...it is now day 25? shall i dare hope it is 'normal' period and it will return next month? anyway let me get throught this first, pains are coming
> 
> Mme...how ar u hun?

Omg that's fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you.
Hope you and oh get things sorted. 
Still nothing for me at this stage. Have constant mild lower back ache but no bleeding yet. I will post as soon as there is any change. 
Do keep me updated :)


----------



## Luxoire

Mme...aww thx hun. im sure urs is around the corner. mine is so heavy..i have used almost a whole pack of 14bodyform pads and counting. just soaking them through..it came 25 days after atopping pill
so i hope its a proper period noylt just a withdrawal bleed. started using My Days chart.

keep me updated ur end too...urs is on the way.

how is the smoking help going babe?


----------



## mme

It does sound like a proper period if you are going through that many pads!!
Is it your 3rd day today?? Do you remember how long they used to last for??
Its usually day 2,3 & 4 that used to be really heavy for me.
Day 26 for me and nothing!! although the lower back ache is worse today....hoping its the start of something :)
I have had the odd ciggy here and there :(
Although even though I have not stopped fully I do feel like I am on the right track. Going from 10-15 per day to an average of 2-3 a day. I feel like its a start. Just need to get 2-3 a day down to 1 and then none!
Never dreamed it would be this hard. 
Got my appointment at the docs on Friday so will see what they can suggest for me.


----------



## Tinks86

Well done MME you should be really proud of yourself


----------



## Luxoire

Mme..hey sweet..its day 3 today. not as heavy but i have taken the last two days off work its been that bad.btwn cramps..weakness and diziness its been bad.have also had nausea and no appetite to eat...i have lost weight..feel like i shrunk even tho i put weight on the last two wks..dont kno where it camw from cos i hardly ate...ohh and the breakout ia not good.mite have to start workun on hubby to ttc before october if the next 3 periods will be like this i'd rather be preggers. bk to work tomoro. Lord give me strength...

i am soooo happy u have cut down the ciggies.def on the rite track. u have a reason ti quit and im sure it qill be zero before u get BFP....


----------



## AmeliaLily

Sorry to jump/butt in but just to let u know my experiences with cerazette. 

Came off it in August 2011. Took 9 weeks to get my first AF, 4 cycles later I was pregnant. Hope that's some use to you x


----------



## Luxoire

hey Amelia..thanx for lettin us know...did u have any of the symptoms we r experiencing? pain,fatugue,nausea...

goodluck on ur pregnancy


----------



## AmeliaLily

Luxoire said:


> hey Amelia..thanx for lettin us know...did u have any of the symptoms we r experiencing? pain,fatugue,nausea...
> 
> goodluck on ur pregnancy

Yep all the same ones! Cerazette is evil! But just wanted to let u know there are many success stories. When I was waitin for first AF I thought it would never come and I thought I was broken. But it just takes time grrrr lol x


----------



## mme

9 weeks must have felt like forever. 27 days so far for me and this feels like I have been waiting too long.
I still have lower back ache today. Think I have had it nearly every day since about 1 week after stopping cerazette.
How are you today Luxoire?


----------



## Luxoire

ohhhh Mme u may soon wish u didnt ask cos im about to rant...day 5 pn period and its reduced..looks set to be a typical 7day period as it looks pretty much on its way out. woke up in a bad mood and it dorsnt help that im not a mornin person..anyway he was getting frustrated with condoms and ee did ot unprotected..now he wsnts me to go take tge mornin after pill cos he says it was silly and it wasnt our ttc time yet....sooo anoying i said i dont think its goin to stick and wats the difference bfp next month or in 2months....besides after the month i have had bcos of hormones im not keen to reintroduce them into my system...now hes in a mood.i dont know wat to do...needless to say i wont be disappointed if i am preggers now...arrrggghhhh im in such a mood and the days just began. dear Lord help me!!!!

how r u hun???

ps...dont worry ur bleeding is on its way


----------



## AmeliaLily

Luxoire I wouldn't take the morning after pill if you've only just come off cerazette, or your body might get even more messed up. If you're only on cd5 then your chance of catching is very low, unless you have super short cycles. X


----------



## mme

Luxoire said:


> ohhhh Mme u may soon wish u didnt ask cos im about to rant...day 5 pn period and its reduced..looks set to be a typical 7day period as it looks pretty much on its way out. woke up in a bad mood and it dorsnt help that im not a mornin person..anyway he was getting frustrated with condoms and ee did ot unprotected..now he wsnts me to go take tge mornin after pill cos he says it was silly and it wasnt our ttc time yet....sooo anoying i said i dont think its goin to stick and wats the difference bfp next month or in 2months....besides after the month i have had bcos of hormones im not keen to reintroduce them into my system...now hes in a mood.i dont know wat to do...needless to say i wont be disappointed if i am preggers now...arrrggghhhh im in such a mood and the days just began. dear Lord help me!!!!
> 
> how r u hun???
> 
> ps...dont worry ur bleeding is on its way

Oh poor you! you are having it rough at the min. Just ask him "this month or 2 months, what really is the difference if you are going to ttc anyway" last thing you need is to pump more of these pills in your body. You have been lucky to get your period when you have compared to some so why risk it. I would def not take it if it was me. I really hope you can both sort it out. Just explain what ppl on here have been through with the evil pill and that its not a good idea for the morning after pill. After all it was his decision, harsh but why should you risk or worry about the next period after taking morning after pill. Your chances are slim nothing will happen??? 
I am going on here but for all I know there maybe reasons why you dont want to concieve yet?? sorry if there is and I have gone on a bit.
If it was me just after getting a period I would not want to go there.
When I stopped the pill our decision was to wait till after my first period. Then hubby did not use anything first time and I asked why and he said he did not like condoms so since then I have not said anything, I took a test today and bfn. I do believe and feel in my body that I need a period first.
I do feel for you.....good thing at the min is that it sounds like you are having an actual period!!Congrats on that!! so from this you can plan ttc whatever your decision. 
I hope you sort it out with oh. 
Congrats again on the proper period :happydance:


----------



## Luxoire

Mme thanks a gazillion gor ur msgs hun and AMELIA too..really cheerede up...anyway didnt take the pill didnt take the pill in the end. i think he could c i was really upset and my period was feeling normal again..he said he didnt want me miserable all wkend...so we disnt take the mornin after pill

we are waiting until my system was cleared and hormones balanced..we planned to qait about 3mnths so to start ttc in oct..dat was the only reason we r waitin..i dont think it caught on anyway but i think he will be more careful going fwd..so no chance of slipping one in 'accidentally'. i want to be bfp

i am sure ur period is not far away hun..see how it goes..i am praying for you...wow it would be good if it comes so u can start ttc..so r u using condoms now?!!

2montgs wtt to go for me OFFICIALLY


----------



## mme

Im so glad you did not take it in the end. I cant see anything happening just yet anyway. So do you plan 1 more period or 2 before you ttc?
We have used condoms some of the time and some of the time nothing. I dont think I am that lucky to get pregnant right away. I feel I at least need that period first. Glad things are looking up for you now.
30th day today for me and still no signs of af. It feels like I have been waiting much longer. Every time i go pee iam looking for the slightest spec of blood!!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Luxoire said:


> Mme thanks a gazillion gor ur msgs hun and AMELIA too..really cheerede up...anyway didnt take the pill didnt take the pill in the end. i think he could c i was really upset and my period was feeling normal again..he said he didnt want me miserable all wkend...so we disnt take the mornin after pill
> 
> we are waiting until my system was cleared and hormones balanced..we planned to qait about 3mnths so to start ttc in oct..dat was the only reason we r waitin..i dont think it caught on anyway but i think he will be more careful going fwd..so no chance of slipping one in 'accidentally'. i want to be bfp
> 
> i am sure ur period is not far away hun..see how it goes..i am praying for you...wow it would be good if it comes so u can start ttc..so r u using condoms now?!!
> 
> 2montgs wtt to go for me OFFICIALLY

Really glad you didn't take it!! X


----------



## Tinks86

Hi Ladies

Hope you dont mind me joining but i am about to start on my journey without Cerazette - bit nervous really lol x
How you getting on MME?


----------



## Luxoire

ohh dear..ladies im afraid i let the side down over the wkend we did it again without condoms.altho he hates condoms hes set pn waitin to the ttc of october..so had to take mornin after pill today..im really scared have set myself/progress bk. next period not due till month end so i hope i havent stupidly done too much damage...some good did come out of it i guess cos we talked alot and will consider natutaral calender family planning and c how we get on...bettet than no condom and morning aftet..cant keep doin that...just need to get a thermometer..

Mme..how r u doin sweet pea? any bleed yet? how about the ciggies?

i stopped alcohol from today too..with my job, i hope it lasts..


----------



## Luxoire

Tinks86 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining but i am about to start on my journey without Cerazette - bit nervous really lol x
> How you getting on MME?

:hugs::hugs::hugs: welcome to the club babe...wen do u come off? are u taking ay vitamins?


----------



## mme

@Luxoire Im sure you will get your period as normal at the end of the month. Your period after coming off the pill sounded quite normal when most are not.
Glad you managed to talk and sort things out. Hope your feeling better now.

Day 32 and still no bleed. I realled expected something by now :(
Ciggys im having around 2 a day. Stress of no period is not helping me at all.......my thoughts now are "what if something is wrong with me" "what if I dont get another period"....silly thoughts at this stage I know!!
Im back at the docs this week and we will set a quit date. I saw someone last week but she was rubbish. She basically just prescribed be with the inhaler thing, never asked any questions or set a quit date. So I will now see someone at my local chemist. They seemed really nice and they actually know what they are talking about. So I feel quite positive about that.

Good job on the alcohol...
Iam attending a baby shower this weekend. Its held in a pub so I may have just have a sneaky 1 to toast the unborn :winkwink:


----------



## mme

Tinks86 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining but i am about to start on my journey without Cerazette - bit nervous really lol x
> How you getting on MME?

Welcome Tinks
Same question as Luxoire, when do you come off cerazette and are you taking vitamins yet??

Thanks for asking how Im doing, full report on my last post :)


----------



## mme

OMG ladies im bleeding!!!
Sat here at my desk at work thinking "gosh these cramps are really getting stronger", so strong I took paracetamol. Then thought I would just pop to the ladies and check and I see blood!! Quite brown at the min as only just started. 
Please pray I get a proper period ladies.....then we can ttc officially this month :happydance::happydance:
Im soooooo happy :happydance:


----------



## Luxoire

Mme ------ ooohhhh woow.... babe i am sooooo happy for you, i am sure it is the begining of a full on period! about time too - ohhh i am really excited... i am really pryaing hard for you, then you can start your ttc and i am sure you will get a bfp pronto..wow hun, let me know how it develops. Hopefully now you will officially be TTC that will be extra motivation to give up the ciggies complete in case u get bfp quotye soon 
ohh soo excited!!


----------



## Tinks86

MME - wow :happydance: thats brilliant news!!!!!!
Luxoire - sounds like you have a good plan going forward :thumbup:

My last pill was on Sunday (1stJuly) and have been taking vitamins since the end of March.
Dont think i have ever wanted my period so much lol
x


----------



## Luxoire

oh tinks...thats great looks like u have the vitamin under control..my period took 25days to come Mme's took 31days...im still anxious about tge second period.

just be patient hun it will come. keep us posted

re my plab it sounds good. could end up gettin pregnabt before if i miscalculate it...i wont mind but OH might...


----------



## Tinks86

Luxoire said:


> oh tinks...thats great looks like u have the vitamin under control..my period took 25days to come Mme's took 31days...im still anxious about tge second period.
> 
> just be patient hun it will come. keep us posted
> 
> re my plab it sounds good. could end up gettin pregnabt before if i miscalculate it...i wont mind but OH might...

Whats a couple of months between friends lol :winkwink:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi all,
Just spent 30mins reading through all ur posts lol wondered if i could join in
Am in the same boat as u 2 & can relate to all ups downs etc I am ttc now. Stopped cerazette 15th June, still no sign of AF day 18... Not had a real period all the time i have been on the pill/depo injection 6 years. I really want a april, may, june, july baby but i know we cant plan these things. Like Luxoire am a planner xx
Mme - Soo glad to hear ur period arrived today ekk
Luxoire- was great to hear when urs 1st came, i no u have till the end of this month to see if their bk to norm


----------



## Luxoire

Tinks86 said:


> Luxoire said:
> 
> 
> oh tinks...thats great looks like u have the vitamin under control..my period took 25days to come Mme's took 31days...im still anxious about tge second period.
> 
> just be patient hun it will come. keep us posted
> 
> re my plab it sounds good. could end up gettin pregnabt before if i miscalculate it...i wont mind but OH might...
> 
> *Whats a couple of months between friends lol *:winkwink:Click to expand...

hahahahah nrilliant i'll remember to say that to OH if it happens before he wants it o...


----------



## Luxoire

Bumblebee24 said:


> Hi all,
> Just spent 30mins reading through all ur posts lol wondered if i could join in
> Am in the same boat as u 2 & can relate to all ups downs etc I am ttc now. Stopped cerazette 15th June, still no sign of AF day 18... Not had a real period all the time i have been on the pill/depo injection 6 years. I really want a april, may, june, july baby but i know we cant plan these things. Like Luxoire am a planner xx
> Mme - Soo glad to hear ur period arrived today ekk
> Luxoire- was great to hear when urs 1st came, i no u have till the end of this month to see if their bk to norm

you are very welcome to the cerazette wtt mum-to-be....hahaha....i think Mme was right in waitiing for atleast the first period before ttc...you sound like ur doing the same?!!

yeah i'm a planner alright - just makes me feel better knowing what is ahead - i even try to plan the unplannable - lol but oh well i am learning to let things go little by little and trusting God that His plan for me is good 

i hope you have your wish for a spring baby ...lots of baby dust your way.xx


----------



## Luxoire

MMe - you've been quet sweety.. hope all is alright at ur end?xoxox


----------



## mme

Hi Girls
Im ok Luxoire - been busy so only just had chance to check here.
Thanks for asking :)

Well it is a proper period!! I am in sooo much pain. On my second lot of pain killers today. Had to have hot water bottle last night too....oh how I forgot what periods were like haha.

Welcome bumblebee
As Luxoire has said. 25 days for her and 31 for me. Im sure you will be updating us with AF in the next week or 2 :)

Our plan is just to try let it happen for the moment. We dont plan take ov tests or anything for the first few months. We will just have fun and hope it happens :winkwink: 
After all this is my first AF so dont know exactly what my ov date will be anyway.


----------



## Luxoire

mme said:


> Hi Girls
> Im ok Luxoire - been busy so only just had chance to check here.
> Thanks for asking :)
> 
> Well it is a proper period!! I am in sooo much pain. On my second lot of pain killers today. Had to have hot water bottle last night too....oh how I forgot what periods were like haha.
> 
> Welcome bumblebee
> As Luxoire has said. 25 days for her and 31 for me. Im sure you will be updating us with AF in the next week or 2 :)
> 
> Our plan is just to try let it happen for the moment. We dont plan take ov tests or anything for the first few months. We will just have fun and hope it happens :winkwink:
> After all this is my first AF so dont know exactly what my ov date will be anyway.


ohhhhhh that is sooooo exciting - i am glad ur ok - yeah i too had forgotten what periods felt like - but i think the relief of having one was more than the pain in a way...

too early what?!!! i am using one of those phone apps and have entered my dates and everything...i am not goint to got OTT yet and get fertility kits etc.. but as OH half hates condoms the aim is to try to avoid the supposed fertile dates and hope for the best...who knows we may get caught out...its either that condoms or morning after pill and i think he knows i will nto be taking them again in a hurry....i am already sick with worry at what set backs i might have caused already...

i hope you get ur BFP soon..in a way i think it would be good not to have to suffer too many periods before they go again because of pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee24

@MME love your wat of thinking, thats how my fella looks at things, i kinda agree. I supose wat did they do back in the day b4 all these test let mother nature take her path.

I cant wait to be feeling the period pains, well i never thought id be saying that HA HA HA 

how long where u ladies on the pill for.

I was on the depo injection for about 5 years (no periods) then in September changed to cerazette as we knew we wanted to try for babies summer 2012. In fact i actualy had a 4 day period in January, but nothing since. They say it takes 5 months for the depot to come out of your system, that would tie in with the 4 day bleed in Jan this year. x


----------



## Tinks86

Hi Girls
Well day 3 for me and have a lil bit of back ache and the odd bit of period type pain on and off but am ok. I didnt have a bleed whilst on Cerazette (about 19 months).
Its probably because i am just excited but i feel more happy and less 'cloudy' if that makes sense??

How are you all?
x


----------



## Bumblebee24

I know wat u mean Tinks, i think its the excitment lol. 

Am good, was very moody yesterday snappy and crabby but feeling ok today. I have slight back ache and keep getting the odd twing/butterfly/pins & needles feeling but no pain.

Stupid as this is going to sound but after every wee i always check the loo roll for any sign of AF. grrr its kinda driving me crazy, i wish i could stop but i cant ??


----------



## Tinks86

Bumblebee24 said:


> I know wat u mean Tinks, i think its the excitment lol.
> 
> Am good, was very moody yesterday snappy and crabby but feeling ok today. I have slight back ache and keep getting the odd twing/butterfly/pins & needles feeling but no pain.
> 
> Stupid as this is going to sound but after every wee i always check the loo roll for any sign of AF. grrr its kinda driving me crazy, i wish i could stop but i cant ??

Ha ha - i keep doing the same thing :haha:


----------



## mme

I was the same with checking the toilet paper, praying for a bit of blood....as horrible as it sounds haha

Luxoire - yes condoms are not great so hope it happens soon. Not only that but the reason I went on cerazette in the first place was because my periods were sooo painful. I hope I do not have to go through many before the bfp. Im guessing I will ov around 12-16th July. So as long as we have :sex: around that day what more can we do....without going into ov tests etc...
Im sure you will be fine...do you know how long your cycles were before cerzette? so do know know when next af is due?.....is it just 3 more afs for you before you ttc?


----------



## Luxoire

bumblebee and Tinks...dont worry ladies the paib moodiness etccc will all be wortg it soon wgen u see tge blood...crazy but true...i gave been on cerazette since 2005 long time i know 

Mme ohhh...lol brilliant i like ur getting jiggy emoticon..lol anyway thats tge vest way to di it..have fun every so often.more around the suspected fertile time and see how u go 

i honestly cant remember wat my periods were like or how long tge cycle lasted...i am relyin soleky on temperature mucus levels and an abdroid app to acoid catchin before the appointed time.it might work or it might not work....hihihihi


----------



## mme

How many more afs till you try? If 2 or 3 then you will have a good idea when ov will happen. Me I have no clue so all the more reason for sexy time haha
Hubby is dead against ov kits etc as we have only just started out. He said after a few months of trying if nothing happens then we will consider it. Trouble is I am a very impatient person haha....we will have to wait and see. 
I hope we can still keep up to date with each other if I am lucky enough for a bfp next month or month after.....feel like we started our coming off cerazette journey together :)
Oh and I was on it for i think 3 years 6 months....hard to remember exactly as I say I went on it because of painful periods....may even be 4 years 6 months. I only remember I started it in January.


----------



## Luxoire

mme said:


> How many more afs till you try? If 2 or 3 then you will have a good idea when ov will happen. Me I have no clue so all the more reason for sexy time haha
> Hubby is dead against ov kits etc as we have only just started out. He said after a few months of trying if nothing happens then we will consider it. Trouble is I am a very impatient person haha....we will have to wait and see.
> I hope we can still keep up to date with each other if I am lucky enough for a bfp next month or month after.....feel like we started our coming off cerazette journey together :)
> Oh and I was on it for i think 3 years 6 months....hard to remember exactly as I say I went on it because of painful periods....may even be 4 years 6 months. I only remember I started it in January.

ermmmmm 3morr AFs till we start tryin officially. altho im kinda hopin for an accident..yeah i agree with ur OH no point stressin now with ov kits etc...just try to do it lots and have fun...besides those kits are expensive. i will e waitin a while before buyin them

aww hun i hope we can remain friends too hopefully go thru ttc and pregnancy together..if if u get a few months head start our babas will be roughly same age....well im here for now. keep us posted on ur progress tho...i'll keep u posted yoo. i am going to try to track this months periods against last month to see if i can find the right ov time..

im mad about plannin...plus i dont like my job so baby hopes make the days go quicker


----------



## Tinks86

Well - still nothing for me.
I havent even got tummy ache anymore. 

Oh well - i know it could take a while but i am impatient :lol:
How are all you ladies doing today?


----------



## Bumblebee24

No tummy ache for me 21 days today i have been off it :wacko: feelin better in myself though. I feel my body is finally aloud to breath and do its own thing. I know the docs won&#8217;t do anything until 6 months of no show AF. Just a waiting game but like the other said it will come give it time.
I also have slight added stress of wedding :wedding: we are not planning to get married until 2015 but my fella said last night he doesn&#8217;t know if he wants to start a family yet. 

ARHH Girls I know it&#8217;s a massive decision but we have only been talking about it an planning on coming off the pill for 2 years LOL.

Hes thought are that it might be too much planning a wedding and possible having an 18 month &#8211; 2 year old. I know where he is coming from but people do it all the time and I think am the type of person who will need that other thing to focus on other than just baby. I hope that makes sense and I am not coming across like I don&#8217;t want to be a mum.

Girls/ladies if you don&#8217;t mind me asking but how old are we all, married/cohabiting, how long we been with OH please don&#8217;t feel obliged to answer 

As you no am due to get married, 24, living with my fella have done for 3 year and been together for 10 so don&#8217;t think we are rushing into things :shrug: he he he but on the other hand I know we are still young.


----------



## Tinks86

Both me and hubby are 25 and have been together for nearly 8 years and married for 2 years in September.
I do know what you mean and you dont sound like that at all. I think for men it justs gets a little more real when they know we are are not on bc anymore - its not that they dont want children - some just have a funny way of showing it :haha:

Just wish something would happen for us both! :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Arhh me too Tinks :hugs: am sure it will :thumbup:. 

This afternoon, i have started to feel light pains in my belly nothing intense but feels as though it might be on its way. Am hoping by this time next week. That will then be 28 day x

Ohh we have had another chat after work & he said work was gettin him down. He defo want us to get married by 2015 & he said babies will happen when they happen. We wont be using anything but not goin at it full on LOL. Am happy with that the only problem being, i will apologize in advance girls if its abit to much info:blush:, but my fella like the withdrawal method & spreading his seed else where. Not every time but very much doubt ill be gettin pregnant any time soon.:dohh:


----------



## Tinks86

Lol!

Well sorry TMI but when i went to the loo last night there was blood on the paper :blush: but today nothing!
Have had some tummy ache again today and really tired but thats about it really!

How are you all?


----------



## Luxoire

hello all ...sorry i have been busy...

Bumblebee ..i am 27 this year - OH is 29 we have been married a year and been together for 4yrs..i want a few kids with reasonable age gap between them so need to start now...how are you today? any bleed yet?
sopunds like you and OH have things pretty much much sussed out - you just need to be ready for any 'accidents' and as long as you both dont mind then its fine - i think having a baby and planning a wedding will be a good combination...give you time to not becomes too obsessed with one or the other. like now i'm driving myself nutes thinking abotu baby all the time 

Tinks...ohhh dear,..dont worry it will soon come through hopefully the small bleed is a sign that it is not far off? keeping everything crossed for you hun..hopefully you will feel better today


----------



## Tinks86

Same again today really - tummy ache and (sorry TMI) a pinkish tinge when i go to the loo :blush:
Oh well it will be here soon - fx

How are you getting on Bumblebee?

How are you other ladies? :flower:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Well tinks glad to hear its on its way for u still no sign here. Not to worried yet I no I wil be if there's stil no sign by Saturday, as that will b a good 28days off then.
I no u said MME urs didn't show till 31 days ekk..
Luxiore/MME when r u two due ur 2nd cycle. If u can remember wat ur previous cycle was ;0)


----------



## mme

Hello ladies
Been a while since I have been on here. Had a horrible weekend!

Yes it was 31 days for me which started last Tues and Im only just finishing today!!
I did used to bleed for around 1 week of the month though and I used to be regular so Im guessing my next one is due 1st-5th Aug. If nothing by 3rd/4th August then I am going to test :) fingers crossed.

Im 28 and so is my hubby. Been married 6 and a half years and together 9 and a half years. We have a fantastic marriage and until now I didnt want to share him lol....I still dont but we are ready to start a family now. We only plan on having 1 child...then again who knows how we will feel after 1 :winkwink:


----------



## Luxoire

Mme....hahahaha ohh dear, i plan on having numerous - but my hubby says no - 3 is max - who knos i migth change his mind - although i may change my mind after the first birth (hes hoping for that anyway)...well it sounds like you are ready to get your bfp pretty much now - well i hope all your wishes come true hun...

Tinks..i really cant remember life before cerazette and how long/short my cycles were.. going by the 28day cycle my next one if due 23/7

if i go by the 31 day cycle it is due 26/7 either way i think within 7days of the 23 so between 23/7 - 30/7 i expect the next one. it would be good to have regular period again instead of it being so unpredictable

and i am praying and hoping it comes and everything is fine...i may have to take the test if nothing comes after that just to be sure...as we have been trying to use the natural method

Tinks and Bumblebee - i am sure yours would come very sounds like it is getting closer


----------



## Bumblebee24

Owch and blurrr, wow my stomach is cramping big style. Fingers cross she's on her way but am prob cursing it in writtin this lol


----------



## Luxoire

really sore boobies and feeling like im coming down with a fever...wonder if its ovulation? anyone else remember/notice any pre or post ovulation symptoms....


----------



## Luxoire

Bumblebee24 said:


> Owch and blurrr, wow my stomach is cramping big style. Fingers cross she's on her way but am prob cursing it in writtin this lol

how are you today hun?

i am rweally teary and miserable - doesnt help that i hate my jhob and it is the last place i want to be today..but ohh well, life goes on esp if i want us to be able to buy that house before the little angel arrives..if i were not at this stage in life i would have handed in my notice and then look for another job no matter how small the wage - i would be happier...


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi Luxoire,
u poor thing i so know how it feels to hate ur job, just think its a means to an end hun. :wacko: Get ur maternity pay out of them & then do one. Sorry not sure if ur from the UK or USA but I know it the UK you only have to go back for 3 months after maternity. Otherwise the company/government can claim all the maternity back that they paid you.

Am not feeling to bad belly pains come in waves but still no sign, I told u I would jinx it.

To be honest me and my fella have had a really good chat and feel we should have a much more lied back approach to the whole TTC thing mother nature is a crazy and fantastic thing. Me monitoring my ovulation and temp isnt really goin to speed anything up. It will all happen in good time.

I feel much more at easy with TTC now and am going to enjoy life without a baby for the time being until they make their little appearance in our life. So many ppl I have spoke to have said that once u have a baby you never put urself or ur OH first its always the little one. They are such hard work and most stay at home mums feel its quite a lonely existence, sex life becomes almost no existent, yet its still full of wonderful times too.
I can understand where they are coming from to some degree and dont get me wrong I still would really like to fall pregnant and have a baby but it has also made me think how happy we both are with each other and to just enjoy the time we have together as a couple without little tapping feet LOL. 

I dont mean at all to put any of you off I just want to try and make the journey of TTC much more bearable & the positives of being a couple without a little 1 as i know at time we all want nothin more than to watch our bump grow. One day he/she will arrive :yellow: and it will be amazing. Enjoy every minuet life a journey who knows wats round the corner 

WOW Sorry for the essay guys alittle deep there, wanting to spread the love today hehehe :kiss:


----------



## Luxoire

hi Bumblebee...oh dear?? didnt knwo emplyers can claim SMP back? do tell me under what circumstnaces can they do that as i am not planning on coming back after matty leave - hours are too long and i need something less stressful...i am in UK btw...

we are trying to save for a house and the only reason i am doing wht i do now is so that we save enough for a deposit and apply for mortgage before i go on matty leave

i hear all what you are saying, and i am trying to look on the bright side, to be honest i was ok until i stopped the cerazette it seems the closer we get o ttc the more longing i get for the little one and the more impatient i get! plus the constant pains and tiedness and hormones are a constant reminder of why i am going though it and the promise of a healthy little one at the end of the process - although this makes the pains bearable it just put to the fore front of my mind why it is i am enduring this...i had really bad lower belly pain yesterday and my cervix felt a bit delivate -nipples are sore at help - even a bra hurts...OH said to me last night better get used to it cos breastfeeding wont be any easier and i burst into tears...lol ...ohhh joy!!


----------



## Luxoire

hello ladies, ok so my nipples are still quite sore (although not as much as they were before). I am sure i am past ovulation and they should have calmed down by now.

anyone have any ideas? my last AF 25/6...so this month's should be here on or around that date or before the 31st of July...

How is everyone?


----------



## mme

Hi Everyone
Lux - Im guessing anytime of the w/c 23rd July will be next AF. 

I feel just normal really. Less bloated and waiting for next AF or to test if no AF. Guessing next AF would be due around 1-4th August. Have said I will text 3rd/4th if nothing by then but Im not holding out much luck.
Work is getting me down at the min.....another here who hates their job. I work full time and would like to return to 3 days a week after mat. Not sure if they will agree to it though. If they dont then I will have to do 3 months full time and look for something else during that time :(
Had some family issues too which has meant not as much :sex: as i would have liked....which is why I doubt very much it will happen for us this month.(not issues with oh btw...things between us couldnt be better)


----------



## Luxoire

Mme - miss you hun..xx yes my AF should be around 23 - i will test by 30thj is nothing comes just in case Natural family planning failed?!...on a positive note, i got OH (power of female persuasion) to agree ot start TTC on our anniversay August 6th so that is 2 weeks away?! i am soo excited. we are no were near financial plans to buy h ouse etc...but oh well, i am sure God will see us though. 

Sorry to hear about your job - i really hate mine so been trying to make a list and budget for things that i want to buy when i get preggers before i get really heavy - like cots, moses basket, bottles etc...the number seems to be adding up - will leave clothes, nappies etc...until much later...

sorry to hear about your fam issues too hun..i am sure things would work themselves out soon - try not to let it get to you much so u and hubby can also destress and get all those positive hormones released into your system afetr a good night's humping - even if for babies, just for the fun of it..

Do you haver to go back for 3months? i will looking into that and apparently if you give you notice in time for when your matty leave ends you do nto have to return to work? i really hate my job and can not think of coming back to it after matty leave. plus its too far from home - 4hr commute to and fro daily.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi Ladies,
sorry I never got bk to u Luxoire been made at wrk, am one of those dreaded estate agents & its that time of the year for the dreaded student move ins ARHHH:nope:.... Make 3 of us hatin on our jobs, i was looking at new careers 2day, but i have a mortgage & like Luxoire said money would be an issue....

Emm am not too sure on the rules but looked on https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/parent...amilies/pregnancyandmaternityrights/index.htm
it seems to go back on what i said abit going bk for 3 months, but from the looks of things you have found further info out. Might b worth calling citizens advice or directgov for full info.

Feeling abit down to b honest girls still no sign of AF:growlmad: its been 31days 2day since i stopped taking the pill.

Hey Tinks u there sweet, has AF been to u yet :flower:


----------



## Tinks86

Hi Bumblebee and other ladies
Still no sign for me either :o( i'm sure it will happen for us both soon!
Get the odd bit of tummy ache but nothing significant. 

Sorry to hear of your problems MME - sending :hugs:
How are you all anyway?
x


----------



## Luxoire

Bumblebee...ohh yeah, i am a property manager for an estate agent and it is a negative hard going job, very stressfull too so i dont think it will be something i would want to come back to or do wiht a little one at home...i will have to wait and call CAB on that score. it is budy time of the year for us here too

Tinks & Bumblebee - i am sure your SF is not far away stay positive...ii had the most painful lower belly ache last night i was in tears. have had it again this morning although not that bad! like a pain between my belly button all thr way down ..not sure!

nipples are still a little sore - i will wait for next period and then take it from there...really excited we will be TTC August.


----------



## mme

Thats great news Lux - Roll on 6th August :)
Only 1 more AF to go..
I would have to look into the going back to work thing when the time comes. I wouldnt mind going back part time but full time would be too much with a lo. Plus I dont want to miss lo growing up.

Tinks & Bumblebee - I know the wait is hard and I really hope you both see AF soon. 

My head is a bit all over the place at the min. 
I have decided after work today I will get home, have a long soak in the bath with my fifty shades book (not sure if any of you are reading it) and just have a calm and relaxing evening. Going to have a night off from the housework as I just feel stressed and on the edge at the min.


----------



## Luxoire

Mme....aww hun bless - yup one more AF to go (if it comes) i feel all funny this last week and my skin is bad (heaven help me i have spots all over my face and chest) its unbelievable...i would want to work only part time too as i wouldnt want to miss out on the kjids growing up - might look for a work from home opportunity or start some kind of business, not sure though...

aww choc...dont worry you just chill out tonight - OH doesnt know it but i am seething at him. somehow we just cant seem to save whatever little we save he seems to find a genuine reason to spend it. the latest being on our anniversary trip - its hard to have a go bcos he genuinely thinks he is doing the right thing and because it is something like our anniversarry holiday, i cant really complain much. where as i think we really can give up some of the pleasures now to achieve a longer term plan. it just seem we work so hard to put a little aside and then he decides to spend it..i'm almost thinking i should give up saving altogther and enjoy the here and now. so i am in foul mood and just spoiling for a fight...

not read 50 shades of grey - although eveyrone is ranting and raving about it...well i think you deserve a nice good long soak - and say Boo hoo to any house chores tonight ..xxx


----------



## Tinks86

you enjoy your bath and book MME - so many of my friends are raving about it - i hear chapter 9 is where its at ha ha!!

Well good news :happydance: my :witch: arrived today - 15 days after coming of Cerazette :happydance: Just started suddenly this afternoon!!
No tummy ache or anything :shrug:

Big hugs Luxoire - im sure he means well, but know what you mean! :hugs:
Hows things Bumblebee?
:flower:


----------



## Luxoire

oh wow that is wonderful news Tinks..im chuffed for u....i hope its not as heavy or painful as mine was...i have been feeling fat and big breasted lately..if thats a word...lol

im really pleased. hopefully bumblebee will have some news for us too soon..x


----------



## Bumblebee24

Morning all
Well Mme I hope u had an enjoyable relaxing nite with Mr Grey lol :blush: hope ur day is much easier/smoother than yesterday big hug x.
Yippy such brilliant new tinks, looks like were all just waiting for me. I tell u I read all t:coffee:he stories of it taking month for af to arrive, I didnt think I wud of been one of those ppl. It's all about the wait zzzz
Anyway ladies have a great day, am sure I will :coffee:


----------



## Luxoire

@Bumblebee....hanks hun, yuou ahve a great day too...no doubt ur AF will come knocking soon - hopefully you wont have to wait months we will keep everything cropsed for yours to come too


----------



## Tinks86

Bumblebee - im sure yours will be here soon! :flower:

I know what you mean by feeling 'big breasted' lol - i was thinking that today!
The only thing really is i have had a headache for the last 2 days but never mind.

Glad to hear your all ok though
x


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi Ladies,

[email protected] ur feelings towards OH & money are a little better, I am a save-a-holic, putting money away as a rainy day fund so totally understand ur frustration hun. My current monthly savings is for our wedding & kind of baby lol.

[email protected] you been having any more cheeky dates with Mr Grey, hows ur past few days been, heres hopin a lot less stressful. Stress isnt good at anytime but especially wen TTC. Easy for me to say but hard to put into practice, life is stressful 

[email protected], hows AF, still flowing, any pains, heavy/light. 

Still nothing for me my boobs have been saw/fuller for the past 3 days and prior to that all of last week my nipples where so sensitive, even when I was in the shower I had to turn my back on the falling water as it felt as though there where getting chafed. Anyway wont be happy till I see AF arrive. I have been doing abit of research on how to bring on AF and came across Agnus Cactus. Its a herbal remedy which is meant to counter act any hormone imbalance in your body. Its meant to regulate and bring on AF, wondering if to give it ago or if to just let me body do what it wants to do. 

I know I said my & OH are happy to leave things up to Mother Nature but kind of getting a little impatient, as I would of really liked to of got my BFP before November.

May I also say Ladies, that I think we have a lovely little group here, all stopping cerazette round about the same time & riding the wave together.:friends:


----------



## Luxoire

Bumblebee24 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> [email protected] ur feelings towards OH & money are a little better, I am a save-a-holic, putting money away as a rainy day fund so totally understand ur frustration hun. My current monthly savings is for our wedding & kind of baby lol.
> 
> [email protected] you been having any more cheeky dates with Mr Grey, hows ur past few days been, heres hopin a lot less stressful. Stress isnt good at anytime but especially wen TTC. Easy for me to say but hard to put into practice, life is stressful
> 
> [email protected], hows AF, still flowing, any pains, heavy/light.
> 
> Still nothing for me my boobs have been saw/fuller for the past 3 days and prior to that all of last week my nipples where so sensitive, even when I was in the shower I had to turn my back on the falling water as it felt as though there where getting chafed. Anyway wont be happy till I see AF arrive. I have been doing abit of research on how to bring on AF and came across Agnus Cactus. Its a herbal remedy which is meant to counter act any hormone imbalance in your body. Its meant to regulate and bring on AF, wondering if to give it ago or if to just let me body do what it wants to do.
> 
> I know I said my & OH are happy to leave things up to Mother Nature but kind of getting a little impatient, as I would of really liked to of got my BFP before November.
> 
> May I also say Ladies, that I think we have a lovely little group here, all stopping cerazette round about the same time & riding the wave together.:friends:

ohhh bumbllebee...you are sweet...thanks for asking...yeah i think i am like you - i plan and save like theres no tomorrow and OH is more concerned about the her and nw most of the ime although hre recognises there may be arainy day - it is frustrating, but God knows how / why he paired us together, i guess we need to learn from each other - good luck wiht the savings hun...i had mine last year, so if u need any tips / help - we'd be happy to offer any tips as best as we can...
RE AF...dont worry you have all the signs to show you are not far off...sore nipples and full breasts are sure certain signs so hopefully ur AF is not that far away...Mine feel HUMONGOUS and my bras feel borrowed almost, but oh well whats a girl to do. 
I read about Agnus Castus and was begining to consider it, but then apparently it can not be too good if u fall pregnant on it - so yeah if ur using condoms and as it is herbal, then it may help speed things along - speak to a herbal consultant person first though....

MME - how are you sweety? hope things have calmed down a lot more - as Bumblebee said we cant be doing with all the stress now - although easier said than done and especially as our hormones seem to be all over the place. Just vtake it easy hun. I think your AF is due again in the next couple of weeks or so right?! you can look forward to that or the lack of it

Tinks - i hope the bleeding is not that bad - mine was really bad but i kept telling myself its cos i have not had a proper period in forever, or maybe they were always like that and i just can remember:shrug:

Like BUMBLEBEE said i love our little group and how we have all helped and supported each other - heres to hopin we all get a BFP round about the same time and can skip the long TTC stage and go right through to preganancy together...xxxx:hugs:


----------



## mme

Hello Ladies
Well not great for me. Cant get over this thing going on with my family. I am really stressed at work as its hell at the moment. Problem after problem. I just feel I cant do anything right! Me and hubby not had :sex: since Sunday so doubt it will get a bfp this month :( ....its mainly down to me and how upset I have been.

That aside I should be due next AF in around 2 weeks time....that or a test. 

Lux - Your due in what 4/5 days?? and the TTC in just over 2 weeks!!! bet you are so excited :)

Tinks - Thats great news on your AF......15 days is not so long so well done :)

Bumblebee - I pray yours comes soon....how long has it been now?? I was 33 days.

As far as saving is concerned I have zero saved. I plan to start to save a little from each wage starting this month to help pay out for when I only get mat pay. For the last year we have been doing up our new home. We got everying decorated and just bought some gadgets and had fun basically.....we know once a lo comes along we wont beable to just go out and buy things like we do now which is why we have just gone a bit crazy up until now really. 
I have done many of lists calculating outgoings ect and have worked out that we can afford for me to go back 3 days a week io 5(no less). I can settle with that. Plus I think grandparents will jump at the chance of having lo 1 day a week :) Our parents are really desperate for us to have a child. They have no idea we are ttc either which will make it more special when/if we concieve.



p.s. I have 1 chapter left of the last grey book. so sad its coming to an end :(
I didnt have a relaxing night tuesday. Io bath and book I went to an excercise class.....bath and last of book tonight though.....thanks everyone for asking :)


----------



## Luxoire

Mme - oh dearie me hun - you sound like you are having a time of it ehh...not to worry i am sure it will all come right for you soon.

yeah i am due AF in 4/5days and a test by the end of the month if i dont get anything by then...if not, i get to try TTC in another 2 weeks..work is really getting em down so i am trying to look fwd to the positives

i know its hard when ur stressed - but sometimes DOING THE DEED can help relac you a little?! well they say its meant to

i have not even thought that far in advance to calculate after LO comes as i am scared to look beyond the birth for now- one thing i know for sure is that i will nto be comin back to this job - so part time or SAHM for me.although i will go partime if i have to. either 3days a week or 5 mornings a week - which ever is available. Another reason why a mortgage would be cheaper on our outgoings than renting

we really need to get a deposit together and mortgage sorted out before LO comes along..we have taken it easy to now, but need to start thinking ahead - well atleast my OH needs to seriously

Glad you are ok, and i hope things in ur family calm down a little. Remembere we are here to listen and advise without judging.xoxox


----------



## Tinks86

Hi Ladies
Im quite surprised really I thought i would be in pain but i have actually not felt much?!? Just soooo tired!
It's quite dark blood at the moment but still flowing ha ha!!

Yours will be here soon Bumlebee - sounds like positive signs anyway!

Your rite aswell, it is so nice we are all on this exciting journey together - have each other to talk to and hopefully turn out to be bump buddies together :o)


----------



## Bumblebee24

Morning,

Yippy its F.R.I.D.A.Y, am off out this evening with OH for a meal. I am very much looking forward to it as we haven&#8217;t been out together for ages.

MME, Sunday was; as of yesterday 4 days ago, don&#8217;t worry to much about it, it only takes :spermy: to get through. They say 2-3 times a week Sunday, Thursday, Saturday, kinda still in with a chance. Like Luxoire said in doing the deed can sometimes make you feel a little more relaxed. Maybe try and start off with a massage using oils and yes we are hear to listen & give advice if wanted or needed.


I am currently on day 35 :wacko:

Luxoire that is supper exciting officially TTC in 2 weeks and counting LOL. You say a mort would be cheaper than renting my mort is twice as much as it would be if I where to rent £720 per month. It was the only deal available at the time 5 year 1st time buyer fixed deal, that was 2 ½ years ago only another 2 ½ to go until I can find a new one&#8230;. 

I do worry that we wont be able to afford it with me on maternity pay but I have spoken to my employers already about what I would get and they worked out quite a nice deal.
3 months full pay, 3 months half pay and final 3 month just SMP plus any annual bonuses that I might of missed out on. As much as I would love a new job I think I would be stupid to throw this type of pay scheme away as no way wud a new employer offer this, plus if you haven&#8217;t been with them for 12 months they don&#8217;t even have to pay you SMP or hold ur job open.

Tinks good to hear ur having a straight forward AF, dark blood it has been a while since u had a period so I am guessing this might be normal. The day before u first mentioned you had blood when u went to the loo. After I wiped one time there was dark brownish old blood but I haven&#8217;t had anything since. Its driving me insane, like u all say though I am getting all the signs & fingers crossed it will be hear soon.

It would be lovely if we could all be BUMPBUDDIES


----------



## Luxoire

Bummblebee - wow that is amazing news about your employer and great that they have already had that chat with you...it will def be stupid to throw that kind of deal away...stick at it hun

i think a mortgage might work out at least £100 a month cheaper if not more for us than renting in London at the moment...but that is if we can afford it...was looking online at available schemes and came across propsavvy.com any one heard about them?

It is FRIDAY at last, cant wait to chill out at the weekend...ooohhhhh weeeee..dont worry sweet ur AF will be visitng soon -


----------



## Tinks86

Yeah Bumblebee thats how it started for me then like a week later it started


----------



## mme

Evening ladies
Well im almost certain iam ovulating. Started with a mild pain to my left side around 2.30pm. Come 4.30pm and it got much worse. Still quite painful. Just been in shower and noticed my boobs are quite tender and iam bloated.
I would say iam ovulating right now :)


----------



## Tinks86

mme said:


> Evening ladies
> Well im almost certain iam ovulating. Started with a mild pain to my left side around 2.30pm. Come 4.30pm and it got much worse. Still quite painful. Just been in shower and noticed my boobs are quite tender and iam bloated.
> I would say iam ovulating right now :)

:happydance:Thats brilliant - how exciting!:happydance:


----------



## Luxoire

mme said:


> Evening ladies
> Well im almost certain iam ovulating. Started with a mild pain to my left side around 2.30pm. Come 4.30pm and it got much worse. Still quite painful. Just been in shower and noticed my boobs are quite tender and iam bloated.
> I would say iam ovulating right now :)

you know wat that means dont u?! no more stressin and lots more :sex: lol..get in there hun..

my boobs are really full and heavy..i swear ive grown as i am even considerin new bras..they were sore but that jas reduced lots...i feel really huge and this isnt helpim


i just dont even want to go out..


----------



## Luxoire

Tinks hows the period goin? hope the dark blood has turned to normal fresh red. i know i was relieved wen mine did


----------



## Tinks86

Luxoire said:


> Tinks hows the period goin? hope the dark blood has turned to normal fresh red. i know i was relieved wen mine did

No - it was dark blood for a week now nothing :shrug:

Oh well - how are you all?
x


----------



## Luxoire

TINKS - that certainly seems strange - maybe that was a withdrawal bleed?? at least your system i recognising that there has been no more input of hormones, hopefully a proper one is on its way?!!:kiss::kiss:

yeah i am fine - on a 28 day cycle i would be a due a period today...on a 31 day cycle i would be due a period on Thursday....so the plan is if i dont get AF by weekend I will take a test and then we will see...if it that is negative and still no AF then i guess my system is still adjusting...

it is just a waiting game now i guess, will keep you all posted...

How are the rest of you ladies?


----------



## Bumblebee24

Afternoon All,
I hope everyones weekend was a warm and sunny as mine. I actually got the suntan lotion out on Sunday 22 °C..

Here I am today boobs feeling slightly better and by far not as firm and guess wat AF this afternoon has finally arrived YIPPY. Was sat at my desk and felt a twinge so though bet go and check like I had been doin with every twinge for the past 4 weeks. Nothing had a wee wiped and there it was:dance: my belly and back are very saw now. Shes already proving to be a heavy one, red blood not a drop of old blood in sight, which I am kind of glad for as I have been waiting long enough.

Luxoire hope ur feeling better about your big boobs, hey I think its a good thing :holly:

Tinks by dark blood do you mean brown or very dark red. If brown Luxoire mite be rite in it being a break through bleed.

MME great news about possible ovulation, sure do hope so. Hope there was a lot of fun times over the weekend :winkwink:


----------



## mme

Hi Ladies

Great news that we all have now had that first bleed after coming off the pill. 

Lux - The boobs could be either AF on the way or an early pregnancy sign. That is the trouble with the early signs they are same for both AF and pregnancy!!
I will be checking this thread all the time waiting to see if your AF has come or if you will have to test at the weekend....sending lots of luck for no :witch: and a :bfp: this weekend!

Tinks - Yes it does sound withdrawl bleed. Its still good though. A bleed is better than no bleed. Some women have waited months before getting that first bleed. I would have gone crazy If I had to wait that long.

Bumblebee - Thats great news. bet you are so relieved now. Same happened to me. Just sat at my desk working then felt cramping. Had a feeling what it was so went to the loo and couldnt beleive it!! The waiting feels like forever.

We had a very fun weekend. :blush: I think we have done all we can for trying this month (without being at it literaly every hour and taking ov test!!)
Just have to wait till 3rd August now. 11 Long days to go!!


----------



## Luxoire

BUMBLEBEE ----whoop whoop...AMAZING news!! i am soooo excited for u...u've been ever so good with the waiting - like MME i would ahve gone crazy by now, u were brilliant...well done - i am glad she is finally here and already proving herself to be the mother of all bleeds!! cant really complain esp if we werent regular whilst on teh pills...ur boob smiley made me smile it was soo cute...my boobies are huge and it just makes me feel FAT, i am chubby anyway so this is not helping....not impressed

MME - yeah i am hanging in tehre - told OH this morning i am due btwn now and friday and will prob have to test wkend if nothing shows - he was like ok, if God says its a baby then we would get on with it although we are technically not in trying mode yet...i think part of him was looking forward to the TRYING MODE...lol - ohhh i dont know i dont wanna get my hopes up in case THE WITCH does come at same time, part of me just cant seem to wait to get a BFP...i would also like him to be happy when it happens (after his 'trying') ohh i dont know, im so confused - plus one of my bridesmaid lost her mum this morning....i just have a mixed bag of emoptions at the moment..

Mme - will keep everything crossed for you this month and hope u get BFP...

I will sure keep you posted daily if AF arrives and if not i will log on at the wkend to tell u guys the test results

FINALLY WE HAVE ALL HAD A BLEED....THAT IS SOMETHING TO CHEER ME THIS AFTERNOON - apart from Mme...is anyone else trying now?


----------



## Tinks86

:happydance: Woop - so happy for you Bumblebee :happydance:
FX for your :bfp: MME - keep us posted!
Luxoire - I know what you mean about 'fuller' bust - im sure you still look lovely!!:thumbup:

Yeah, it was just brown blood really - haven't felt a thing since :cry:
Might see the doctor next week.

:happydance: for us all!!!


----------



## Luxoire

Tinks86 said:


> :happydance: Woop - so happy for you Bumblebee :happydance:
> FX for your :bfp: MME - keep us posted!
> Luxoire - I know what you mean about 'fuller' bust - im sure you still look lovely!!:thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, it was just brown blood really - haven't felt a thing since :cry:
> Might see the doctor next week.
> 
> :happydance: for us all!!!

hahah this cheered me up all the happy and dancing smileys, brilliant - thanks hun, thing is i wasnt small to start with my FF cups are just bursting at the seems now - maybe i should add big breasts tot he list of things i am not looking fwd to ...lol

dont worry hun, i am sure it will come soon - though no harm in seeing the doctor iesp if you are worried as it will set ur mind at ease:hugs:


----------



## Luxoire

Hi Ladies...
Bad night's sleep, temperature, tossing and turning, hot/cold...
So i am as tired and grump as they come

Plus found out last night my sister in law is pregnant - and so to top it up i have serious case of pregnancy envy 'i wish it were me syndrome'...this particular SIL is lovely and i am chuffed for her as it is her second and she wanted it - but a part of me cant help wishing it were me
Also father in law almost snapped at my OH that its about time and they wished it werre us telling them the good news (OH is only son)

OH senses my mood and wants to talk, but it hink part of his dad's quip really got to him - but he just wouldnt understand - so i am trapped ina bubble of my own making

BTW - no sign of bleed yet -apart form the fatigue, restleness and HUMONGOUS boobs - no other pregnancy or AF symptoms either


----------



## Bumblebee24

Morning Ladies,
Am with you on having a crap night sleep, it was a very warm night anyway. 
Luxoire I had that not so long ago hun, 3 of my close friends announced one week after another that they where all expecting a babies in December. I think its a natural emotion to have even though it feels so wrong. I think its totally uncalled for that ur farther in law even said that, its such a thoughtless comment. Do they know u are trying or soon thinking about it.
Like MME said early pregnancy & AF symptoms are very similar its going to be a long wait. I have every thing crossed for you.:happydance:

Tinks hun dont worry about it to much, the docs will just send you away and say come back in 6 months if no change. Hold tight ur true AF will show her ugly face within a few weeks am sure of it, at least u have had some sort of bleed more than what I had 15 days after stopping:dance:. Took me 35 days to get anything. 

MME glad you had an exciting weekend hun, I think u deserved it.:hug:.

Luxoire regards TTC, think both myself & MME are of the same mindset. Kind of trying but with a very laid back approach, if it happens great but if not then its not the end of the world. Ideally id like it to happen sooner but OH has an even more laid back approach to it & hes the one with the magic I cant make a baby alone.


----------



## Luxoire

BUMBLEBEE....ohh dear that must have been a very hard 3 weeks for you, i know it feels soo wrong but one cant help wondering why its noe me...ohh i am rotten!!
FIL kind of didnt think before it came out - and by then we had already heard - they have been quite keen for a grandchiold but we have sort of not told them that we are trying - reckon we could do without the added stress/pressure everymonth - and them anticipating the news too..maybe we should tell them and be done with it - but then the constant checking up?!!..ohh dear 

Your approach is really good - i guess i probably wouldnt fdeel so anxious if a part of me even knew we were trying (in a laid back way for now) but OH is not that keen and like u say he is the one with the magic - although i am simply suprised why the extra few weeks left would make such a difference....so its just to shut up and bear the count down for now..fingers crossed AF wont show?! but then i dont know how OH will take that - i dont a part of him is ready yet..

TINKS - i know ur bleed is round the corner - like BUMBLEBEE said the doctor might not be very helpful, so pls dont let this get u down...just remember you have have a breakthough bleed and you body might be adjusting itself for the next cycle already :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Luxoire just a quick 1 hun, dont think its a good idea to tell any1 ur trying. Like u said added pressure of them then checking every month. It will drive u mad if u dont fall pregnant rite away.
Only for comparing our own OH`s I think men are slightly less comfortable with the thought of bringing children into the world and never think they are ready. But as and when it happens I think they will all be over the moon, whether its this month next month or 6 months down the line. My fella regularly changes his mind on wanting a baby then not wanting one lol BOYZ ay !!!!


----------



## Luxoire

Bumblebee24 said:


> Luxoire just a quick 1 hun, dont think its a good idea to tell any1 ur trying. Like u said added pressure of them then checking every month. It will drive u mad if u dont fall pregnant rite away.
> Only for comparing our own OH`s I think men are slightly less comfortable with the thought of bringing children into the world and never think they are ready. But as and when it happens I think they will all be over the moon, whether its this month next month or 6 months down the line. My fella regularly changes his mind on wanting a baby then not wanting one lol BOYZ ay !!!!

thanks hun, that means alot hearing ur own OH is like mine - i just get so worried he might not be ready but i guess like u say it may seen more exciting and natural for us, especially as they only go though the whole WTT and pregnancy from the sidelines really....

i think you are right, ppl checking every month or every week would drive me up the wall esp as i would probably be trying to calm myself down to enjoy the monthly wait


----------



## mme

Oh Lux really sorry to hear your having a rough time. I know how you feel. Brother in law's miss gave birth last week. We have not visited yet but I know I am going to walk away feeling really jelaous and "why cant it be me"

Me and hub have been married a while now and from day 1 of getting wed we have had his family on our backs asking on regular basis "when are you two going to have children" !! It gets so annoying. Only in the last year the have stopped asking......which is great because I think they think we are not right bothered about children so they will be extra suprised if/when we tell them. They just didnt get that we wanted to enjoy eachothers company before adding to our family.


----------



## Luxoire

Thanks MME -ouch...yeah i think being around babies would make me even more broody...i wouldnt blame u for feeling jealous hun - no doubt she will call me to tell me how the pregnancy is going and i know she means well and just wants to share her excited monthly, but i need to stop myself going green litterally...:smile:

parents are from their own land - i dont think they realised family planning now is different to how it used to be in the 80s - most couples have to plan kids now, not just have them - and even at that they want to enjoy each other too first....ohh i dont know

its my SILs second anniversary today so i have to call her tonight for a catch up - i hope my envy does not show its ugly head or make its presence known - as i wouldnt want to spoil her joy/ moment


----------



## Luxoire

No AFt today yet ... apart formt he boobies and fatugue - i dont 'feel' preganant if you know what i mean? maybe my system is still trying adjusting post-cerazette...i just want to KNOW what is going on inside me now....

Anyway, how are you ladies?


----------



## mme

I know exactly how you feel Lux. I want to know if I am or not sooo bad. The wait is killing me. Just over a week till my AF due / when I can test. 
I just feel a little bloated at the min. Prob because AF is due next week


----------



## Luxoire

MME - ohhh it is long - do you 'feel' prenant? i cant believ u only get one shot a month - some ppl seem to get pregnant anytime


----------



## Bumblebee24

Afternoon Ladies,

All good here on day 3 and still flowing strong. I am just so giddy about TTC. Already trying to wrk out when to try plan naughty times :sex:he he he. I no I no I am all for letting natural take its course but am supper excited.

Need a bit of advice girls, I have mentioned briefly that my fella likes to put his :spermy: every where but where its needed. Probably in the years we have been together he has done it roughly 20ish times. SHOCKIN I no, but I think we stand almost nil chance of falling pregnant if he carries on like this. How am I going to get him to finish off whistle in there. ](*,)

Plus my fella is of a mind set that he isnt fully ready for a baby.

Ohh girls i bet this next week or so is goin to feel like foreva & a day best of luck
Tinks hope ur ok sweet x


----------



## Luxoire

ohh BUMBLEBEE....bless u, ur msg did make me laugh..and make me excited.. yeah i know wht u mean my OH too thinks we should not be actively trying, it does make convincing him wihtout coming across too keen a little hard

re ur OH, i think you should use the position where he is most vulnerable, by that way i mean like for example, he is more likely to pull if he is on top, than when you are on top controlling it, that way when he comes its inside
or try the positions you have noticed make it easier for him to stay inside and come inside 
Failing taht just talk to him abnout it - but if he is anything as stubborn as mine, then he'll not appreciate this...

what do the other ladies think?

ur soo right...the days have dragged this week - i cant wait to test (assuming AF still doesnt show)..i have a bit of a temperature but no other signs apart from massive bazookas... i bet MME is feeling the wait too...

TINKS how are u hun? we have not heard form u today?xx


----------



## mme

I dont know what I feel really. I have butterflies type feeling but I think its just because iam excited.
I cant wait to test....know me I will end up testing a little early. I am too impatient 

Bumble - when you are close to your ovulation the easiest is for you to go on top and dont get off until you know he has inside you. Or get a little more kinky and tie him up. This way he cant push you off him if his hands are not free :haha:


----------



## Luxoire

mme said:


> I dont know what I feel really. I have butterflies type feeling but I think its just because i am excited.
> I cant wait to test....know me I will end up testing a little early. I am too impatient
> 
> Bumble - when you are close to your ovulation the easiest is for you to go on top and dont get off until you know he has inside you. *Or get a little more kinky and tie him up*. This way he cant push you off him if his hands are not free :haha:

HAHAH i can only imagine the look my my hubby's face if i suggested tying him up..hahaha - brilliant - i am going to try to be patient and not test early..

it would be easier to on Friday if no AF after 31day cycle - unless my cycle is really long - lol - might be best to wait till Saturday morning - i'll probably not get a wink of sleep for all the nerves...exciting..i have had heartburn and indigestion since the wkend...i know it can be earky signs..but i think im reading too much into this late AF thing..neef to stop before i disappoint myself

MME - testing early might not pick up enough hormones...plus best to do it first thing i hear!!

keep us posted


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi Ladies,
Thanks all for the advice, but he is a very controlled lover without going to far into detail, so ill have to leave it up to him I think grrr&#8230;..

Well on the plus side, I tried to bring it up in convo last nite. If fact he started it by asking how things where goin down there :laugh2:. Told him fine thanks, it startin to ease down slightly & asked how his :spermy: where feeling about making babies.

U should have seen his face, he was like ewww now, no way I don&#8217;t think so u have blood down there EWWW :shock:I no girls I had to share it though as I thought it was so funny.

Anyway that&#8217;s where it ended, I figure if I try and get him to do it just once on the 5th Aug, stand a small chance of covering 28 day ovulation & a possible chance of 30 day. Heard sperm can last up to 7 days.

Well that was my evening how was everyone elses. 

Tinks u there hun, not heard from u in a while.:shrug:


----------



## Luxoire

BUMBLEE hahaha that sounds hilarious - its gfunny the things some of these men squrim at that we have to deal with...honestly...well i am glad u tried to birng it up. Maybe u should juyst sneak it in during ovulaiton - unless u are both doing the planning etc...it should be hard to do the deed on/around ovulaiton and him not catching on. That will be hard to swing by my OH as he has taken it upon himself to know all the signs to determine fertile and non fertile periods for now and for later - it kinda makes it hard to do a fast one when he is like - 'ohhh ur discharge seems like its at the egg white stage, maybe we should hold off for a couple of days' and i'm thinking noooo its the right time noowww 

I tried to talk to OH last night about this, i said well baby you my period is still late dont you - you might be a dad in 9 months - he went dead quiet and the look on his face was priceless - almost like what an absurd idea...i couldnt hold it in, i just burst out laughing - laughed myself to tears for about 5mins - i guess to them it is such an abstract idea, cos i'm thinking surely you would think pregnancy is a possibility since we stopped the pills and condom and decided to go natural...it also made me wonder at his reaction if we get BFP this weekend or in the coming weeks...

but certainly thinking there may be a new life growing in me has made me feel al warm and happy inside - i know it may not be and i may be disappointed at the weekend, but it would only renew my eagerness to get preggers...

I have even started putting together a list of things to buy - like cot, mattress, bedsheets etc...

yeah i wonder where TINKS is, i hope she is well....


----------



## mme

Morning ladies
I have slight abdominal and lower back aches this morning. Feel bloated too.
Cant wait to find out if we are or not this month. 8 days till i will test. Roll on 3rd Aug.
Do you have any symptoms today Lux?? As said before these early symptoms could be mistaken for both. Only 2 days to test....im excited for you and cant wait to hear your result. Even if its negative its not so bad as its only our first month after AF. Tbh I didnt expect anything to happen in first month or two. Just a bonus to me if it does happen this soon :)


----------



## Luxoire

Hey MME - apart from the huge boobies...nothing else, felt like i had to cramp them into my bra this morning..OH said we may need to go bra shopping (hes not complaining)...hahaha they were sentiive before - not sore just real sensive but that has calmed down - only a little bit of the indigestion left and i feel less bloated today that i have in a couple of weeks....i dont expect it will be postive this motnh - but it will be an added bonus though...

but what this has certainly done, is made it more real for me and OH - i think its easy to put it off as a future abstract idea waiting to happen - but when you are actually thinking there MIGHT be life form in you, suddenly things start to fall in place...2 days to go and no AF yet this morning..i might have to stock up on preganancy tests if this is going to be a regular (test everymonth) - i hope the ones that can detect early pregancy arent too expensive..or i may just have to wait and test with the cheaper BOOTS brand... 

If anyone knows of any supermarket / chemists chain doing a discount on pregnancy test kits, please keep us in the loop so we can stock up for our monthly decisions - i think the day i have a positive i may test TWICE jsut to be sure...

i'm keeping everything crossed for you sweety pie...its be great if u got BFP this tim round - imagine that.... :smile:


----------



## Bumblebee24

OHH Lux & MME, i feel so giddy & exited for u both. Like u say its ur 1st month tryin but how good wud it be if u where.

**NEWS FLASH:mail:** 
just txt my fella @ as it was beggin to distracting me at wrk the thought of TTC. Out rite i just said do u think we cud give it a little try this month by that i dont mean every other day but every now & then. He said maybe with a winky face :happydance:

Ohh & Lux, i have already got a few tests as i though i wud be like that so i went onto ebay and stocked up;
https://stores.ebay.co.uk/Fertility-Plan?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------



## Luxoire

AMAZING BUMBLEBEE - ohhh wow, i will but the 100 (although that is a lot - maybe 50)after this weekend if it is negative, i will just stock up so i can plan the next cycle better...

oh dear the look on OHs face when he signs a delivery for 100 preganancy tests-- hahahaahahahahah amazing!!

i am soo happy ur fella is open to trying, that is wonderful news hun..glad u got it out there like - even if we all have BFN this months - it would still be worth it all - if we all took in August and had BFP in September together....


----------



## Bumblebee24

Luxoire said:


> AMAZING BUMBLEBEE - ohhh wow, i will but the 100 (although that is a lot - maybe 50)after this weekend if it is negative, i will just stock up so i can plan the next cycle better...
> 
> oh dear the look on OHs face when he signs a delivery for 100 preganancy tests-- hahahaahahahahah amazing!!
> 
> i am soo happy ur fella is open to trying, that is wonderful news hun..glad u got it out there like - even if we all have BFN this months - it would still be worth it all - if we all took in August and had BFP in September together....

HA HA HA u dont have to get 100, i only got 5.
Ohh & i wud love us to get BFP together that wud be great


----------



## Luxoire

BUMBLEBEE - hahaha i think i'd get a modest amount before OH gets a heartatack - hopefully you probs wont even need all 5..

BFP together would be GREAT!!!!


----------



## mme

I got 3 off ebay. Cost me 99p
Yes Lux I think shocked isnt the word if he signed for 100 haha
Thats great news bumble. Sounds like hes warming to the idea :)
My hubby was total opposite. When I told him Friday I thought I was ovulating he couldnt wait to jump on me haha. I had to tell him to wait a little while until the pain settled (was quite painful)
If anything it is me getting nervous now. Will we cope with money, will I be a good enough mum, am i ready etc...
BFP's for all of us at the same time would be great! Its been nice to share our journey so far.


----------



## Luxoire

MME..yeah im begining to worry about all that too esp as we are looking to get a house too - having a LO might slow things down in that arena, i guess we just decide and go for it - one is never really altogether ready for these things are they?!!

interesting to see the different reactions of OHs ehh....good to see urs is soo keen :smile:


----------



## Tinks86

Hi Ladies
Thats great news Bumblebee!!!

Fingers crossed for you as well as Luxoire and MME!!

Yeah, it would be so nice for us to continue our journeys together, building up nice friendships:flower:


----------



## Luxoire

Glad to hear from u Tinks...hope ur ok. we were getting a bit worried having not read from u ealier..x


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hey Tinks,
Have u had any further signs of ur AF. How long where u on Cerazette for. When I changed over from the Depo to cerazette I have a similar bleed as what you have just experienced. 
Hold tight hun, it will soon come, not of us has the break through bleed but its got to be a good sign that ur body is tryin to get back to norm:thumbup:


----------



## Tinks86

Thanks Ladies - just felt a bit down really the last few days.

I was on cerazette for about 20 months - was on Evra the patch before then.
Ive had the odd ache every now and again in my lower tummy but nothing at all really.
Whenever i had a bleed before it would start of dark blood then go to 'normal' blood a couple of days after which is why perhaps i am confused this time :shrug: Oh well... glad to hear all you ladies are ok 
x

Just wish i knew what was happening!!


----------



## Luxoire

TINKS - oh dear sweety - i can feel your confusion from here - dont worry i am sure it will be back to normal soon - if you are really worried after a while perhaps do research and see a consultant in herbal medicine on agnus castus, especially if you are not ttc straight away and using other methods of contraception - i know i certainly considered it...if u can wait then do so for a while longer

no AF yet for me...2days out of 31day cycle - i still dont feel pregnant so it is possible month 2 on AF is just playing hard to get - i will test tomorrow or sunday - tempted to leave it a week just to be sure / get a build up of hormones - cos i know i will start getting worried if i get a BFN and yet no AF


----------



## Tinks86

Fingers crossed for you Luxoire!!

At the moment we are waiting for my first period then NTNP and seeing how we get on - do i even count that week as a period?


----------



## Luxoire

ohh thanks TINKS..if ur NTNP...then heck why not start trying straightaway - i have read in other forums where some women got pregnant after a break though bleed - it is not common but it has been known to happen - so just keep TTC and see how you get on,, that way u neevr know when you can catch ovulaiton and if it happens and u dont conceive then you will have AF - you never know...

you cant do the above if u plan on using any other forms of treatments eg Agnus for your hormones

xoxoxox


----------



## Bumblebee24

Tinks I no its easy for me to say now that mines been, as I am sure I would be tearing my hair out if I was still waiting now. Just hold in there ur 1st real AF will come soon enough, I seem to remember u sayin it to me & look it did. How many days have u been off the pill now, mine was 35-36 days till I got AF. 
Like Lux said my be worth looking in to Agnus cactus, I was close to starting to take it until I realized the effects on a growing baby where unknown but as ur not trying until after ur 1st AF mite be worth a go, its herbal & u can get if from holland and barretts.


----------



## Luxoire

I couldnt wait for the weekend, but now i am getting closer to the weekend and the test, i am almost trying to talk myself into waiting another few days...getting really nervous now...

keep thinking, am i ready for this - what if its positive... :confused:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Luxoire said:


> I couldnt wait for the weekend, but now i am getting closer to the weekend and the test, i am almost trying to talk myself into waiting another few days...getting really nervous now...
> 
> keep thinking, am i ready for this - what if its positive... :confused:

HE HE HE :yipee: Its a normal feeling to have, it will be super excited if its a positive. i hope it is for u xx


----------



## Luxoire

aww thanks BUMBLE... i wa almost wishing for the 'safety' of a period this afternoon - i have had that tingly lower belly feeling all afternoon

ohh i dont know.. i will let you ladies know..

hope you have all had a fun friday and looking fwd to and OLYMPIC FILLED 3 weeks ahead


----------



## Bumblebee24

Luxoire said:


> aww thanks BUMBLE... i wa almost wishing for the 'safety' of a period this afternoon - i have had that tingly lower belly feeling all afternoon
> 
> ohh i dont know.. i will let you ladies know..
> 
> hope you have all had a fun friday and looking fwd to and OLYMPIC FILLED 3 weeks ahead

Fosters shandy in hand waitin for opening ceremony :drunk:... Think thats all ill bother with dont really follow much sport. Have a great weekend all, cant wait for an update Luxoire :thumbup:


----------



## thuthao1

@Vikster - seeing as you were on it about same amount of time as i have been on it...did you get any of the 'withdrawal symptoms' i have ready about? some of them can be horrible i have read even mimicking pregnancy


----------



## Luxoire

ohhh ladies it was :bfn: i am absolutely gutted..i think the disappointment is more than i expected...think OH is happy as he was not really ready now. hes agreed to start to ttc now to lift my mood....still no AF and 34days into this cycle...seems cerazette is still messing with my cycles. hope you ladies have better luck wirh AF 2..wen r u due?

MME....rootin for u now.xxx hope u have good news sweet.

im off to buy more tests now..reckon i will need it


----------



## Luxoire

thuthao1 said:


> @Vikster - seeing as you were on it about same amount of time as i have been on it...did you get any of the 'withdrawal symptoms' i have ready about? some of them can be horrible i have read even mimicking pregnancy

how long were u on it fir? i went on it in 2005...


----------



## Luxoire

Morning ladies..so its sunday already...AF visited this morning with cramps and pain...general discomfort...goodness gracious me!!!! cue to take it easy. how have ur wkends been ladies?!


----------



## Bumblebee24

Good Morning All,

Ohh Luxoire thats gutting news for a Monday morning :nope:. Your disappointment will show u how much u really want it now, I know u where beginning to panic a little over the thought that u might be. On a plus side ur AF seems to be coming bk to a regular sort of pattern, which is brill. If ur not using ovulation kits will give u a good indication as to wen ur ovulating. 

MME, when are u able to test/AF due.:p

Tinks, hows things any further sign of AF.:flower:

Baised on a 28day cycle this weekend am due to ovulate, so fingers crossed ill get OH to :spermy: in the correct place, at least once. I know my chances are slim even just once but its better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## Luxoire

Morning Ladies...
i know, i do not think i have had so many range of emotions within 24hrs. I know i was begining to panic abit and then i thought this might be it!! i got really excited - hardly got a wink of sleep - woke up at 6am on saturday to test, and nothing! arrghhh was really disappointed. Took it harder than i thought i would - made me realise i really want this now and OHs reaction upset me a little - i think the fact that AF was around the corner didnt help my hormones/emotions either...then she came and i was like ok, so i seem to haver a longer cycle than most at 34days....so AF is back and heavy as usual. Great idea about ovulation kits, will look into it today - i will buy the kit and tests on the Ebay link you sent earlier today, i will get 5 of each - that should keep me going and hopefully i should get BFP by the time they run out - God willing.

that is exciting news - can you remember if you were a regular 28cycle chic before BC?...about this weekend, try to get on top of OH and see if it works, hopefully he wont shove u aside to avoid coming inside

are we all TTC now? be great to move on together...

MME ur testing this week right? what day?

Tinks - hope ur ok hun? When is ur AF due?


----------



## mme

Hi Ladies

Bumble - Good luck for this weekend. Once around the right time is all it can take. Look at all the women who "only did it once" and got pregnant!! Do update us after the weekend (not on the full details of course :haha:)

Lux - I am pleased that you got your AF - sorry you got BFN but you were not properly trying so next month you have a better chance. As Bumble says it seems you periods are getting back to normal which is a great sign. The way I will look at it is its one more months extra money. Fingers crossed we all are not waiting too long though. 

Tinks - How are you? How long is it now since you stopped pill?

I cant remember how long my cycles used to be. Its been 27 days since the start of my period. I thought about testing 3rd Aug if nothing by then??? What do you ladies think?


----------



## Luxoire

MME - yeah thanks, i guess once period is over, i will try again for this month...bought those ovulation testing sticks and pregnancy testing sticks from Ebay, so when i suspect I am ovulating, i will test and then hopefully be really :sex: that week...lol OH wont know what h it him - or he might just think Christmas has come early, bless him...

Yeah that seems a good time to test, i think it is round about same time i tested, it would be around 31days since the start of your period by then, i waited 32days which is fine - so unless your cycles are as long as mine, it should be safe to test then ...good luck hun, will keep everything crossed for you and will be checking for updates

Bumble - all you need it one very eager sperm and one very eager egg - i will be praying for you this weekend...


----------



## Bumblebee24

Thanks Lux. OH dropped a bomb last nite by again sayin :dohh: dont think am ready again. I said I thought we could try a little this month & he said yeh I no but I just go through different thoughts & dont think am ready again. 

Well, my evening was far from fun, yet I feel so guilty being in a mood with him & try my best not to b. I cant blame him for not being ready. I really, really want to try, not full on try but I have just a little try:blush:. 

I said to him when do you think u might be ready, I no its like askin how long is a piece of string but I just want to no to give my poor brain & emotions a rest. I am going to give it my everything on Sunday (fancy underwear the lot, all I am asking is just 1 go this month & thanks Lux ill need all the prays possible lol :devil:)

Lux u`ll be with me on this one, my emotions are up and down as it is, 1st the thought & excitement of stopping the pill, then waiting for my 1st eva AF, being told hes not ready to try, then he is and excitement of the thought of trying and now he says he isnt not sure again. Wat a rollercoaster I have been through already:nope:. 

MME I think 31-35 days is good to test as both me & u where on a 35+ AF after stopping the pill, but I too will keep everything crossed for u. I knew b4 the pill I was a bang on 28 day cycle, hence y I was so concerned when I got to 35 days and still no sign of AF.:kiss:


----------



## oceania

Ive been off Cerazette since March 29th 2012. Had a very light period at the end of April, no period ever since. Nipple pain, stomach pain, etc once in a while + feeling very bloated. Im gonna book a time with the gynecologist tomorrow to figure out whats wrong and if theres anything they can do to help me get back on track with my periods (had regular 28 day cycles before starting cerazette june 2011). I really hate this and hate all the BFNs ive been getting, sigh.


----------



## Luxoire

OCEANIA - ohh dear!! you seem to have had a tough time of it..yeah i think you should see a doctor to try and talk you through what is going on - they might run different tests to see if there is any other underlying reason. it must be hard getyting all those BFNs...dont you worry your BFP is on its way..

keep us posted and we are here if u wanna chat or just vent.. :hugs:


----------



## Luxoire

BUMBLE - ohh you poor thing!! imagine him going hot and cold like that on you!! sometimes i think men really do not have an idea what we are going though - my OH said to me last night - with all the blood your loosing and pains etc..and still able to get upa nd do stuff - thats like amazine - i said thank you appreciating it - but u should count urself lucky - sometimes its so wearisome i would consider being a man if i came back in another life.... anyway, that aside....

i agree - pull out all the stops this weekend and whilst he is in the heat of the moment, he just might give in for that moment, would he resent you later if u get a BFP and feels he was tricked and not ready? only u know ur OH better than anyone else...

It sounds like he is ready, he might just need a push so to speak in the right direction and maybe like u advised me earlier once its in and he can see the first scan of his baby, it will all come together for him....oh just be upfront with him and tell him u need to know where u stand, you can use condoms and wait a few more months, but you are ready and you think it is not asking for too much to give you some indication of how much time he needs - December, next year, but you need to know...it does not have to be that date, but at least ur emotions know what they are going though and you cna both plan Birth control u are happy with going fwd depending on what you decide..

ohh hun, i hope it goes well for you, we are here if u need us.. :hugs:


----------



## Luxoire

Goodness gracious i feel really weepy today...been mpoody since last night and this morning i had an argument wiht OH and i just feel like i want to cry at every little thing...and i'm at work...not in a happy place right now

how are you ladies?

MME - 2days to test, whoo hooooo...how r u feeling?

BUMBLEBEE....is your OH feeling more optimistic about this whole thing now? hope you arefeeling better.

TINKS....hope you are well.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh big hug lux. It's horrible wen ur at that stage in ur cycel poo poop. Here's hoping u feel better soon. Hope the argument with oh wasn't 2do with babies like mine the other nite. It got to a point where I was p*ssin myself off with baby talk but just cudnt stop.
Oh said sumtin about tryin this morn but I wad half asleep so didn't really catch it all, like u said I think he is ready but scared about it actually happening so still holding bk alittle. 2day according to the online info, shud b my 1st day of ovulation, think oh trying 2stay away though unless it me giving out the wrong vibe. Goin 2try later, not bothered about it goin inside but warm him up for Sunday.
MME, did u test sweet fingers crossed ekk
Tinks, any af huni sending the biggest hug if not I no it will b needed


----------



## Tinks86

Still nothing for me :cry:

Glad to hear your all ok though
Bumblebee - have fun on sunday :sex:


----------



## Luxoire

BUMBLEBEE....yeah yesterday was crap - i creid myself to work, in the toilets and on my way home - money troubles really, but that just made everything else seem soooo big, and i felt completely not understood. u know how it is!! lol. better this morning though. so heres hopin i stay this way till hormoes decide to reappear. 
Does ur OH know whe ur due to ovulate? if not, then what he doesnt know he cant control, and it sounds like he's up for it, even tho he is scared. judging from this morning, he may want to have sex soon too - if u work it properly, u can do the deed when there is an egg floating about - it only takes one time...fingers crossed for you. i think its going to have ot be a case of when ur pregnant he will be happy...as he is probably scared to think about the whole thing and comitt to it just now....i'm praying for u

MME - ur testing tomorrow right? i'll be waiting for your results ...i hope u get a big fat BFP..xoxo...

TINKS - ohh darling, :hugs: dont worry ur AF is around the corner how long has it been now?have u given any more thought to Agnus Castus...ur soo strong him, keep going i'm sure it will come soon, in full flow


----------



## Bumblebee24

TINKS: ohh no, wat the heck:wacko:. Do try Agnus castus. I have heard it really wrks wonders for bringing on AF. What a nightmare, where u quite regular b4 the pill or was that one of the reasons u went on it due to painful, irregular periods. Heres hoping she`ll drop by very very soon:thumbup:

MME: I am dying to hear an update from u, got everything crossed:test:.

LUX: ur poor thing, wat a way to start the day:nope:. Did ur OH see u like that, sounds like u to need a super big hug:hugs:. Theres nothing worse than worry, I shud no I worry when I have nothing to worry about lol. My mum, when I lived at home called me her little worry wart LOL. Worry & money well no wonder u felt down. I am glad to hear u feeling a little better today sweet. 

My OH has no idea what ovulation is or even when it happens I think he thinks u can get pregnant at anytime wen ur not bleeding. I have to say, I kind of thought the same before I become total obsessed with reading on how to get pregnant info. I think I could write a million books on the subjects HA HA HA. 

I think u have hit the nail on the head with my OH thoughts of becoming a daddy. Plus I think he feels were still only young. What do u think 24 & 25 are we a little to young:dohh:


----------



## Luxoire

BUMBLEBEE- you did make me laugh - i am regular worrier - i worry about worrying too much, and then i worry about not worrying - my OH somethimes gets really frustrated as he is just like leave the worrying to God and enjoy ur life - i'm like noo i cant, i have to worry..lol. money worries on top of a worrisome personality is not a good combo

hahah ur lucky in that sense, just tell him there are only like 3days in a month when u can technically get preganant and he should trust you...if not dont worry, when u think ur ovulating - TEMPT him and before he knows it, u will be like oopppss i must have been ovulating that time, this and hope he understands... i know i could write a book about it too and my worrying / obsession has got my OH involved in the charting and signs and now, he knows all the signs and symptoms and can normally guess the time i am ovulating, and he will say ur fertile i dont think we should..lol, i'm like, ermmmm its my body if i were i would know (but i cant sneak it past him)..he just laughs and says nice try baby

From that age i knew i wanted a baby, i just had to wait for the wedding and house first (the wedding happened, the house seems ot be taking forever to get a deposit)...i think as long as you are both mature and can afford to look after the baby, emotionally, psychologically and financially then ur good to go. i dont know u personally but from what i have read on here, you both would make good parents. Men are a little slower in maturing than women so at mid-twenties i can undertstand why you are more confident in approaching this than he is, especially as parenthood comes more naturally to most women compared to men. If u feel ur are ready to give all of urself and put this little person first for a long time, then yes...maybe ask him why he is scared or what is holding him back...maybe u can help him through that barrier - it sounds like u both want it TOGETHER and NOW and that is a good thing for any LO to be born into. Parents that plan and work together for his/her good


----------



## mme

Afteroon ladies

Yes tomorrow morning I will test. I am not hoping for a BFP though. I just feel that this in not our month....maybe I am wrong but I dont feel anything other than bloated which to me means AF is due a visit.

Lux - sorry to hear your having a rough time of late. I worry alot too. I am always planning, making lists etc..OH thinks I go a bit overboard sometimes but its just the way I am. How are you getting on with AF ? Have you worked out when you are due to ov?

Bumble - as Lux says you both sould like you really want it and would make great parents. Wishing you lots of luck this weekend :)

Well if you do not hear from me before then I will report as early as I can tomorrow with my result. As said above I dont expect a BFP this month. dont they say average to get bfp is approx 3 months after first AF??? Or have I understood wrong?


----------



## Luxoire

MMe - thx hun, its one of those patches i guess...AF is still here reduces a bit since the over flow on sunday, so it is going slowely - it should be gone by saturday...or sunday hopefully

i have one of these android apps for ovulation etc..on my phone -- WOMANLOG...its called - its brill, i love it..well according to it, i am due to ovulate on 18th - but should be fertile between 14-21...

its my bday and wedding anniversary this month so should be a good time / excuse to get lots of :sex: well hopefully, i will try to fit it in, everyday around that time for a week and see...

cant wait for ur results tomorrow - even if u get AF like i did, atleast like u said, it means AF is getitng back to regaular pattern


----------



## mme

Well ladies it looks like I wont need to test in the morning. Got slight back ache and when I last went to pee I wiped and there was a tiny amount of dark dark blood. I feel like AF is just around the corner. If AF comes tonight then its a 30 day cycle or 31 if comes tomorrow. I worked out I was 17 days in when I ovulated last month so guessing my day will be around 19th Aug. 
Really close to you Lux. Tempted to buy a couple of ov tests but dont want to get too caught up in the trying and enjoy the more fun side of it at first. Tbh I did not expect it to happen in the 1st month so not as gutted as I should be. Another month of saving money is how I am looking at it and hubby totally agrees with me. He is really laid back about it but does want to actually try and cant wait to have a child. Roll on 2 weeks I say Lux :)
Good luck this weekend bumble :)
We never know it could happen for us all in the same month after all :)


----------



## Luxoire

MME - AF coming is a good sign and ovulaiton too means there are eggs ready to meet with sperm lol - obvious i know but its all it will take...lol
I have put on quite a bit of weight since coming off hte pill - my size 14dresses dont fit anymore - seems like i am movin closer to a 16 than 14...not a good thought - need to do something about this weight arghhhhhh. i might go on some kind of diet

I am sure u will enjoy the :sex: MMe..lol,....i just want to make sure i can catch ovulation when it happens by testing - rahter than jsut shoot blindly in the dark - esp as the last month was hormone filled..lol

I think the testing etc...round about the dates i experience the ov symptoms will make it easier as i will be doin it with OH he likes to get involved and this should help him feel part of the process - i think iw ill need to learn how to inc him in the pregnancy process - migth as well start learning now...lol

it would be great news if WE ALL caught at same time....AMAZING!!!


----------



## mme

Yes it is a good sign, means my body is getting back to normal :)

Had a rubbish weekend. Been in pain and been very busy too. I forgot how much I hate AF. Also how much I hate AF while at work!!

Roll on 18th-20th - when we ov. Fingers crossed we all get bfp this month :)

I added the same app to my phone, thanks for that.


----------



## Luxoire

hello ladies,
been away for a few days back now and as tired as they come...our families are puting quoite a bit of pressure as it ws our anniversary on monday and i think it is really begining to stress my OH...he is actually thinking of moving the date another few months and having a talk with them (mainly his family) to show it is our decision not theirs...oh dear what drama!! anyway we are still on course for now, i will let you know if/when it changes...God willing it wont..lol

Glad you liked the app MME - if you remember your last period dates you can enter them in..apprently i am to be fertile about 14-25th with ov about 17/18...not sure when cause last time because my cycle was longer, it was a few days out - that is when i will use the ov test to know...lol 

Anyway BUMBLEBEE & TINKS..how have you ladies been?

TINKS any sign of AF yet?


----------



## mme

Not good Lux, know the feeling. We are lucky on DH side at the min as they have just been given a grandchild so the pressure is off for the time being. They used to be really bad asking us all the time!!
As for my side they dont really mention it much so lucky again there. 

Less than a week to go until your fertile period and just over a week for me.....sooo exciting!!

Yes I have updated the dates in the app. Thats how I know my fertile period starts 17th but my ov is 20th. I guessed it would be 20th as I am sure it was last month. If I get the same pain again then I know its ov. Anyway I bought some ov tests off ebay. DH seems ok with it but not spoke too much about it as its not ov time yet.

Bumble & Tinks - how are you both getting on?


----------



## Luxoire

MME...my OH does not know that i bought OV tests yet - he just thinks its pregnancy tests - happy to let him think that for now before it freaks him out as i did buy a fair amount hahahaahah...lol

yay!! i am looking fwd to trying around ov - think we might try everyday around then just in case - i hope i have the strength

this is soo excitiing - praying we all catch round about same time ...xx


----------



## Tinks86

Still no AF for me :upset:

Went to the doctors on Monday and she got me back in on Wednesday for blood tests and should have the results tomorrow or Monday.

I'm sure everything is fine but was so happy they didnt leave me waiting!

Sounds like things are going well Luxoire and MME :happydance:
How are you bumblebee?
x


----------



## Luxoire

Hi Tinks
glad to hear from you....thats good news about the doctors agreeing to do tests now and not wait any longer...let us know if there is anything you want to share from the tests...or if they give you the all clear.

yeah ovulating some time in the next two weeks (next week more likely) but last month was about 4days later than i thought....so will just try to have as much :sex: as possible and hope one :spermy: gets lucky....

BUMBLEBEE - are you ok hun?


----------



## Tinks86

Got a call today from the doctors and they have noted a problem with my liver and have asked me to go and see them next week. I am a little overweight, dont drink and dont smoke - oh well - im gonna try to not worry until i know whats what!

how are you all?
x


----------



## AmeliaLily

mme said:


> Well if you do not hear from me before then I will report as early as I can tomorrow with my result. As said above I dont expect a BFP this month. dont they say average to get bfp is approx 3 months after first AF??? Or have I understood wrong?

I got my BFP 3 months after first AF so you are right!! X


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi all
Sorry been really busy nit had chance to get online. 
Tinks glad to hear docs agreed to test but sorry to hear they found sumthing. U sound like ur keeping a very positive out look which is wonderful wel done girl.
Lux keep us posted with the ovulation tests.
MME sounds as if ur happy goin with the flow, I think ur gonna b our 1st bfp just because ur so laid bk about things which helps intensely. 
I have been really busy with wedding talk and not had a minute to think about TTC. OH kinda came round to the idea again but am sure it will change. I read up on changes with ur mucus around ovulation and from the looks of things I don't seem to of ovul this month? Kinda just hoping I get af around 28 days from last 1. I'll take that as a good sign things r gettin bk to norm.
Amelia 3 month until bpf that's great news thank for sum positivity always a good read.


----------



## Luxoire

TINKS - glad the doctor decided to test straightaway...and treating anythinng they noticed early enough for it to leave any damage whatso ever....keep us posted hun and let us know if there is anything we can do...even if to listen - i am glad you are being soo positive like Bumblebee said....being a little overweight is not a bad thing - i am a little overweight and most women in the UK are, so as long as you are looking after yourself, then dont beat yourself up about that...

BUMBLEBEE - yeah will let you know....the only way i knew when i ovulated last month was because i had read up on the symptons and was paying more attention to it than usual...although accordingly to calculations i O'd 2days after i thought i did, so round about the same time.i should be ovulating sometime between this montday and the next one...so just need to get lots of :sex: in the next two weeks to increase the chances of catching...will let you know...i am soo mad as OH right now, i dont even want him to touch me...guess the devil sometimes has a way of hindering one's plans / progress... so i need to find it in me to forgive him and move on, so we can catch the eggs on time
When is your wedding? that is a good way to keep your mind off all this babay and TTC stuff having something else to focus on

MME - how are u sweet? we are due to ovulate round about the same time right? hows AF going?


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh dear, fall out with OH not good at a such a critical time LOL.

Wedding aiming early 2015, as costs of weddings a stupid cant believe it.


----------



## Luxoire

Bumblebee24 said:


> *Ohh dear, fall out with OH not good at a such a critical time LOL.*
> 
> Wedding aiming early 2015, as costs of weddings a stupid cant believe it.

hahaha tell me about it hun... i just need to get over it sooner rather than later so i can give time for THE SPERM + THE EGG to get acquainted - it was a small thing really - but i think my pride hurts more than anything really...lol

yeah weddings are a rip off - in hindsight, i probably would not have spent as much as i did and saved some of that money for a deposit - but once you start u sort of get roped into it..and the costs keep adding


----------



## Luxoire

hi ladies - quick question....i was a bit of a chubster anyway - but has anyone noticed they have put on some weight since coming off the pill? or is it just me?


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hey hun,

I havent noticed too much of a change in my weight,but then again I do try to keep an eye on not over eating etc. Am not over weight or under weight but like everyone else would like to shed a few lbs LOL:winkwink:. I am not a stick insect nor am I a gym freak but I do keep an eye on my portions and dont tent to snack etc.

I did however notice when I started the Depo injection I put on a stone but I lost it wen changing to cerazette.

think weight is always an issue in womens eyes....:dohh:


----------



## Luxoire

ohh wow - what i would do to lose a stone - think i just need to stop eating crap (which i dont do alot of)...my mian prob is late dinners as i dont get home till late....hmmm maybe it isnt the pill then - just my bad eating habits


----------



## mme

Hello Ladies

Tinks - My fingers are crossed for you. I hope all goes ok at the docs this week.

Bumble - Did you manage to "do the deed" around when you thought you would ov?? When is your next AF due date?

Lux -AF finished last Weds. Was 5 full days and 1 slight. Painful as usual but then thats why I went on cerazette in the first place.
I will be fertile from around this Friday. Me and DH will have a busy weekend ;)


----------



## Luxoire

hey MME - great to read from you!! and happy to hear you are ok - haahah all the best this weekend, hopefully you wont get AF visiting soon

My app thing calculates my fertile week to be from today to next tuesday with ovulation on saturday...it could be then or around that time, so we are just gonna do the dee as much as poss the next couple of weeks and hope it catches.....its my bday on Friday - so i am hoping to give myself a good bday pressie...from me to me...lol

Tinks ahow are u sweetheart?

BUMBLEBEE - did ur OH come inside this time? when if ur AF due? hopefully you will be testing soon...

Babydusty to all you beautiful ladies...xxx


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi ladies,
Mme+lux: nope the deed was never done around wen the app told me I was ovulating. To be honest I don't feel like I have thus month but the again sumtimes u don't even notice. I am due from 20-24th dependin on a 28-33 day cycle. Today my yesterday I had pretty sharp belly pains and very saw boobs. Still got saw boobs so she's on her way I think.


----------



## Luxoire

BUMBLEBEE.....ohh thats good...atleast if we arent getting :BFP: then regular AF every month is the next best thing as that shows that you are back to normal....i am apparently in my fertile period from yesterday and due to O this weekend but so far, i cant feel anything - none of the signs i normally get - like sore boobs etc...maybe i should give it time...

Will just have to do our best and see what happens....

so are we all TTC now? if so, then lets all move to the TTC forum...


----------



## mme

Hi ladies
Well I got that same pain again today so took an ov test and a very clear positive!! 3 days earlier that what I thought.

Yes I guess we should move to ttc....going to miss this thread with our regular updates


----------



## Luxoire

Mme...dont think i have ovulated this month (is that possible?).....no signs and it certainly isnt as clear this month as it was last month...a bit confused tbh...did the oculation test bt i think it was negative..not sure wat to do...

yeah if d others say they r happy one of us can statt a thread on the ttc board and d reat follow...

Bumble+Tinks...how r u ladies??xxx


----------



## Bumblebee24

MME how exciting I hope u got down to it, lol.
Lux that's like me on my 1st cycle, don't think I ovulated. sumtimes if ur stressed or under pressure ur body doesn't release an egg.
AF is due any day for me 20th-25th, boobs been very saw for the past week so lookin good. Are u 2 both using ovulation sticks.
Ohh our wedding is booked yippy
Tinks how did things go with the docs any news


----------



## Luxoire

BUMBLEBEE....i am a little miffed by it all to be honest, unless it released the egg 'silently' with very little symptons - i had sore boobs, but nothing as bad as last month...last month it was definitely screaming at me...lol
Your sore boobs are a great sign, its either AF on the way or a surge in hormomes due to conception...eitherway, it is a great sign, keep us posted if/when AF comes, i will be looking for daily updates

Yeah i am using the ovulation sticks got off ebay - been using it since wednesday last week - somehow it keeps geting negative although when i come back later it is like positive dont think i am doin it right or perhaps i am waiting too long to read the results..not sure. i am thinking of getting the digital ones but they are expensive and i probably cant justify that to hubby now, he'll think i am begining to panic too early...are you using the sticks? did they help?

MME - i hope you got lots of :sex: this weekend as i didnt even get around to any of it was so hot and busy....think i may have missed my fertility window for this month, so just looking forward to new cycle now...

TINKS - please keep us updated on how it went at the docs, hope all is well?


----------



## mme

I only took the one ov test which was Friday tea time when I had the pain for most of this afternoon. It could not get any more positive. Yes we did get alot of :sex: in.....mainly the days running up to the positive ov test rather than after. We were quite busy this weekend but I suppose it only takes 1 :spermy:

The new thread sounds good. Do you want to start it or someone else?? mmmm what could the thread title be??


----------



## Luxoire

MME....awww sweet i am soo happy for for you, like you said it only takes 1...i just feel like arrrghhhhhh atleast i should have had signs of Ovulatingt his month although not all women get it...unless it is coming later than usual - have been doing some research and looking into the SOYA ISOFLAVONES pill thing apparenlty it is menat to help ovualtion - i might take it next cycle when AF turns up - although part of me does think it seems a little early to be taking any kind of pills - but as it is herbal i am thinking, whyb not...

let someone else start it...MME why dont you start it and let us know the title on here when its done, we'll flock there xoxox


----------



## mme

Check out the new thread ladies in TTC :)


----------



## Tinks86

I have a high liver reading - have to have some more bloods taken - am going back on Friday for a better chat. They are not hugely concerned though which is good.

Still no period though :cry:
On the plus side though - me and hubby have :sex: a few times without alternative protection :happydance:

How are you all - i see you are moving/ have moved - see you in TTC
x


----------



## Luxoire

TINKS - aww hun thats great news, u guys doing the deed without protection...you never know and all it takes is on :spermy:

hang in there ur perieod will come soonn and it is a great sign that they are not concerned about anything so it is probably something striaghforward.

let us know how it goes tomorrow..xoxo :hugs:

Cant wait to see you in TTC


----------

